# Topping NX2 Portable DAC/Amp Impressions Thread



## MrJoshua

Hi
  
I've only had this new DAC/Amp for a day, but I felt compelled to write an initial review of it as I'm astounded by the sound coming out of this tiny thing!

I currently have it connected to my iPhone 6+ using the Apple Lightning to USB camera connection kit and the supplied short USB to Mini-USB cable, but have also tried it with my Lenovo Yoga 2 8" Android (KitKat) tablet using an OTG adapter. Both work perfectly and sound fantastic!

I have my Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10 (with ACS custom silicone moulds) connected to the NX2 and position 4 on the volume dial is comfortably loud enough for me.

Without any music playing, the amp is virtually silent; only a slight (and very quiet) click is heard through the headphone when toggling the power switch, but otherwise there's no real white noise to speak of.

Music played through this unit sounds very detailed but not over analytical, instrument separation is great, there is no sibilance at all and it appears to have plenty of power on tap (at least for these IEMs). I'll try with a selection of other headphones later, but for now I'm really happy listening to albums using this combo.
  
Build quality looks and feels good for this price point.

Since upgrading from my iPhone4 years ago and losing the 30pin dock which allowed me to use my Qables LOD cable, I've not been happy using an amplifier with my phone as I don't like the thought of amplifying an already amplified source rather than as line-level signal, so the NX2 with its built-in USB DAC at a fantastic price is just what I've been looking for!

Great work Topping!


----------



## jerryp

I would be interested to hear if the NX2 is better shielded against interference of your cell phone. Like if they are put back to back. 
 Also it looks like for Android, I'd have to find a short micro USB to mini USB cable.


----------



## MrJoshua

jerryp said:


> I would be interested to hear if the NX2 is better shielded against interference of your cell phone. Like if they are put back to back.
> Also it looks like for Android, I'd have to find a short micro USB to mini USB cable.




Hi Jerry

I've had my iPhone 6+ sat on top of the amp and haven't heard any noise so far, which is positive compared to the complaints I saw about the NX1.

I'm currently using a micro USB to USB OTG adapter and the supplied USB to Mini USB cable with my Android tablet, but have also ordered a 0.5m Micro to Mini OTG cable which will hopefully simplify the wiring.

I'm seriously impressed with this tiny unit! It doesn't have the same horsepower as my Fiio E12 (on high gain), or the same sort of feeling of it being a top-tier device, but it's a heck of a lot cheaper, has a built-in DAC, is much smaller and lighter, has a WAY better battery life and sounds great with my IEMs.


----------



## lawnchairs

I've been waiting for someone to start an NX2 thread! So far your impressions sound pretty promising, are you planning on reviewing it at all?
 I'd be interested to know how the sound compares to your Fiio, as I'll take function over form any day of the week


----------



## MrJoshua

OK, I'm currently in the office where I have 4G connectivity and I get a lot of interference 

If I turn 4G off, the interference disappears completely.


----------



## toxicdrift

whats the difference between this and the nx1 except being thinner and low noise? love my nx1, wondering weather this is a upgrade or not?


----------



## funkymartyn

toxicdrift said:


> whats the difference between this and the nx1 except being thinner and low noise? love my nx1, wondering weather this is a upgrade or not?


 
 Just on the info iv read up to now, I have the NX1 also, the NX2 as built in DAC...and is larger, slimmer, and a bit more cash...for what these items cost inc, the FiiO e11k,  theyre not that much cash, buy both....


----------



## funkymartyn

Here we go...http://www.amazon.co.uk/NX2-Portable-Amplifier-Headphone-Earphone-Black/dp/B00T5I60QQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426017457&sr=8-1&keywords=nx2


----------



## Balderovich

I have my Fiio X1/NX1/Soundmagic ES10 combination with FLAC for travel and portability. I quite fancy the NX2 to keep connected to my laptop where I have my previous MP3 collection and Spotify. Would SQ be improved do you think ?
I use Bose AE2 at home. They may not be to everyone's taste but I've had them a while and I enjoy their familiar sound. I think knowing your kit's ins and outs and that familiarity helps with enjoyment of the music.


----------



## jerryp

Well my NX2 arrived today and it sounds great. I am just streaming using an old Windows phone and using the Audio connection now until my mini to micro USB OTG cable arrives but I can tell the difference. This is my first headphone amp so I can't compare. I have v-moda m-80s at the moment. But deeper/clearer bass and wider separation. My phone is 3G and there is no interference bleeding in so far. Hopefully my OTG cable will arrive soon.


----------



## Wokei

Woo hoooo.....NX2 thread ..cheers


----------



## EISENbricher

*Registers here.
  
 I'm looking forward to this. Already have NX1 and totally satisfied with its sound / battery. Now I need a DAC for my laptop. If NX2 would be compatible with my phone then the things will be even better. 
  
 Anyway, will keep an eye one you guys' findings.


----------



## Podster

So I did not realize this thread was running when I posted the following short and abbreviated post in the NX1 thread! I know; I know, what a Jeep (what we always called newbie greenhorn's in the military if I've thrown you off).
  
 "Initial charge took less than two hours. First impressions with silver LOD/Gen IV Touch. AKG-702's used every drop of NX2 power, surprisingly clean and clear at max volume but was not getting full resolution. Did not fair much better with my Sony MDR 55 clip ons, but sounded OK with my Klipsch Image 1 on ears as well as the Senn PX-100. Now I'm pretty sure this little amp was designed to be an iem amp. Sounds very nice with the Shure 215's, does not change the 215 sound signature at all but my favorite so far are my Klipsch S3's but these are currently my favorite iem on any rig. For the price and at this point it seems to be a pretty nice sounding amp with iem's, I ran the touch through my c421 on all these as well and the NX2 won't hold a candle to the JDS but then again for three times as much it shouldn't. With all this said I'm sure the NX2 is going to be a great amp in the budget-fi thread with many good inexpensive DAPs and iem's. "
  
 Hopefully this weekend while in my Man Cave (Labs) I can do some real testing on this little baby, pretty sure I'm right about it being more of an iem amp but then again it did a pretty fair job with the two on ears I tried so far. Still for a third of the price I paid for my c421 it's a heck of a little unit


----------



## Wokei

Fancy seeing you here Podster....have we met before :rolleyes:

Congrats EISENbricher ..young Senpai ...1000+ post now


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Fancy seeing you here @Podster....have we met before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mongo don't know.................Mongo only pawn in game of life


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> Fancy seeing you here @Podster....have we met before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm still kohai 
 Thanks Wokei senpai for showing me path to enlightenment


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> I'm still kohai
> Thanks Wokei senpai for showing me path to enlightenment :etysmile:




You are doing pretty well my friend ...enlightenment means spending more money and forever chasing the rabbit into the hole .......


----------



## Baycode

Mmm Topping have a new baby  lets see how it grows


----------



## Wokei

Would like to hear from someone who own both NX1 and NX1...different in sound sig...battery life...if they offer similar sound sig..might consider getting the NX2...why not DAC feature world be a bonus though seldom used in me case...


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Would like to hear from someone who own both NX1 and NX1...different in sound sig...battery life...if they offer similar sound sig..might consider getting the NX2...why not DAC feature world be a bonus though seldom used in me case...


 
 Keeps yo pants on, my order said between 5-15 days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here I am doing it backwards again, in the NX2 thread and just ordered the NX1 to go with my NX2! I'll probably only use my NX2 dac when I travel. My 13 year old Soccer player always calls me nerd once I get our Hotel room setup


----------



## Wokei

You deserved it..enjoy


----------



## Podster

Oh yea, I'm trying to think what you deserve for instigating this


----------



## h0race

mrjoshua said:


> I'm seriously impressed with this tiny unit! It doesn't have the same horsepower as my Fiio E12 (on high gain), or the same sort of feeling of it being a top-tier device, but it's a heck of a lot cheaper, has a built-in DAC, is much smaller and lighter, has a WAY better battery life and sounds great with my IEMs.




Thanks for posting your thoughts on the NX2.I was planning to get an E12, but now tempted by the NX2.

How far behind the E12 is the NX2 in terms of sound quality? If the difference isn't huge, the cash saving, DAC and battery life might swing it for me. 

Cheers


----------



## Ooztuncer

I would be interested in a comparison of UD120 + NX1 vs NX2 
  
 decisions...budget... budget... decisions


----------



## djmuzi

There are opinions that you absolutely don't need to amplify a perfect sounding device like an iPhone ... Unless the power is not enough to drive some headphones which would sound very quiet. But to improve the sound quality is a placebo  

I'm not a expert but out of my iPad I'm not able to detect any sound improvement with the NX1. + the NX1 is not very powerful so you don't get your music much louder than an iPhone without the NX1 with quiet headphones. So for me it's jus another brick to carry around  Completely useless.

Does the NX2 has more power?


----------



## funkymartyn

Just to let you know the NX1  joined up with my portable sony mini disc player does go louder compared to the mini disc volume when using my senn hd 580....and to be honest other headphones to...and there is a bit more bass.....this is when on high gain.....low gain don't use it, and don't use ear bud phones.....same for my FiiOE11K.......louder.


----------



## EISENbricher

djmuzi said:


> There are opinions that you absolutely don't need to amplify a perfect sounding device like an iPhone ... Unless the power is not enough to drive some headphones which would sound very quiet. But to improve the sound quality is a placebo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I sense something really wrong here. I've seen some people getting wrong impressions that amplifiers 'improve' SQ. What an amplifier really does is to help retain the SQ of source by providing ample current and voltage (together may be termed as power) to drive the headphone.
  
 I'll explain this. Normal sources (iPhone included) come with stock low power driver chips. They surely are able to drive headphones but if you take a look at the waveforms on an oscilloscope you'll notice that the waves get smoothened out, peaks get clipped. This is because source impedance is not low enough to drive the load. Imagine this as any normal neighborhood car with 120bhp engine accelerating. Sure it goes from 0 to 100kph and does it without hassle, but any sports car with 200+ bhp manage same 0 to 100kph stint in shorter time. Same thing happen with headphone's diaphragm. Source is your engine which has to carry the weight of moving diaphragm. Diaphragm, like any other object has weight and hence inertia associated with it. Stronger is your source, faster the diaphragm will move.
  
 To get an easier idea there are lot of frequency response graphs available around. For example take a look on frequency response graph on gsmarena. They provide it without headphone attached, and with headphone attached. There is always a difference. If it's too much then get an idea that the phone's amp if falling short and even if you are getting loud enough volume, you are missing on something. Try it with an amp, bang. There you'll surely see a difference. 
  
 I don't believe that NX1 is so low powered that at max it'll reach only up to iPhone's max level. No way, set NX1 on high gain and it reaches up to decent levels. Some people may want more but it's pretty much sufficient for most headphones.


----------



## Wokei

EISENbricher....good post


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @EISENbricher....good post


 
 I second that, not unlike a driver tube in a tube amplifier. This is why we crazy people roll tubes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Impedance matching and synergy is what make or break rigs sometimes. This is another example of how the great reviewers out here help us make informed decisions on what to buy to get our best bang for buck and what they have found that really sing together
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't afford to buy everything that catches my eye but with trusted reviews we can get very close to great right from  the get go


----------



## Wokei

Me cheapo Little Bear B-2 amp comes with 5 different op chip which gives me the option to play with and matching different IEM...synergy is an integral part in getting me preferred sound sig...amp gives me the added power not in term of loudness but dynamic and able to bring out more details compared to un-amped.

Though there are times me also use my dap without an amp...certain occasion might not be best to carry a brick around.

Whether amp or no amp...there is no wrong or right...as long as you enjoy your muzak...Cheers


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> Whether amp or no amp...there is no wrong or right...as long as you enjoy your muzak...Cheers


 
 If all head-fiers agree on this.... this world's problems would end


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> If all head-fiers agree on this.... this world's problems would end






Haha


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> If all head-fiers agree on this.... this world's problems would end


 
 What, the world has problems
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Addendum to that Reputation: Was kinda being sarcastic to Wokei's post, I'm more like this fella


----------



## Wokei

podster ....still love you buddy ...sarcastic ...me no feel anything!



Dont see much impression on NX2 though ..mmmmmm :rolleyes:


----------



## Podster

So I have run my NX2 for about 72 hours now and it sounds very nice on my Klipsch S4's and Senn PX-100 II's. Sounds a tad bit warmer than when I first un-boxed it and I had not put it back on the charger as of yet but yesterday I ran it as a dac off my Lattitude and it was sweet, not sure if it's on par with my Music Streamer II I usually run on it but a $60 combo it is very nice. Like I said I have not recharged it and I'm pretty sure it gets no charge while connected as a dac, manual says nothing about that but since I have a separate input for charge from the dac input I'm going to say I was still using the initial charge juice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for my NX1 to get here so I can compare these babies side by side, still reading good props on the NX1 and hoping it does not sound a whole lot better than the NX2 since it was a little over half the NX2 price! 
  
 Great choice in pictures Wokei, my wife and youngest took his best friend and mom to see Mary Poppins playing at our local playhouse last night


----------



## Wokei

72 hours is good enuf for me .....sound warmer ..would like to see how it compared to NX1 as me find them pretty neutral ...

BTW ....Mary Poppins one the best musical movie for me ...


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> 72 hours is good enuf for me .....sound warmer ..would like to see how it compared to NX1 as me find them pretty neutral ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 We do all hear things a little different, same three songs I tested yesterday that I played right out of the box did not seem/sound as bright to me but I'm going to see how the NX1 sounds right out the box too. 
  
 Musical's, I'm a Danny Kaye fan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have always loved "The Five Pennies"


----------



## juspisang

I just bought it last week and very impressed with the build and it does sounds warmer, I'm using carbo tenore iem. when I'm using it with my mac is okay, but when I want to plug it on my iphone, it needs camera connection kit, does it affect the sound quality? thanks


----------



## agentx712

How do you guys think it compares to the CMoys out there like AskewLabs' or Biosciencegeek's?  Better, worse, or different.


----------



## mobydick69

hello everyone.
 I recently buy nx2 until now I used it with headphone autoput as amp from a galaxy S3 (Android 4.3) now I bought a OTG cable micro-usb/mini-usb to use it as DAC but the result is that there 'is no output signal, absolute silence.
 is there any special settings to do on the phone? I tried both with deadbeef that neutron but the result does not change
  
 thanks and sorry for my english: /


----------



## Baycode

mobydick69 said:


> hello everyone.
> I recently buy nx2 until now I used it with headphone autoput as amp from a galaxy S3 (Android 4.3) now I bought a OTG cable micro-usb/mini-usb to use it as DAC but the result is that there 'is no output signal, absolute silence.
> is there any special settings to do on the phone? I tried both with deadbeef that neutron but the result does not change
> 
> thanks and sorry for my english: /




I am not an NX2 owner but have tried/used 3 different brand DAC/AMPs with my android devices successfully. So the info provided on the below accordingly...

Try to enable USB Debugging option from the developer settings of your android device. Then try again. If it doesn't work, download USB Audio Player app from the store. If still no result try another brand USB OTG cable (cable MUST be the OTG supported type).

EDIT: Connect your device before launching the app. Sometimes it takes 5-20 seconds for the device to recognize your DAC.


----------



## mobydick69

baycode said:


> I am not an NX2 owner but have tried/used 3 different brand DAC/AMPs with my android devices successfully. So the info provided on the below accordingly...
> 
> Try to enable USB Debugging option from the developer settings of your android device. Then try again. If it doesn't work, download USB Audio Player app from the store. If still no result try another brand USB OTG cable (cable MUST be the OTG supported type).
> 
> EDIT: Connect your device before launching the app. Sometimes it takes 5-20 seconds for the device to recognize your DAC.


 
  
 first of all thanks Baycode for your reply 
  
 this is the final result (galaxy S3 andoid 4.3 stock)
 USB debug -> no output
 USB audio player -> OK! (dac recognised immediately)
   

  
 the OTG cable is the cheapest one on ebay (lindy 0.5mt)
  
 (the NX2 DAC sounds great!)


----------



## Baycode

mobydick69 said:


> first of all thanks Baycode for your reply
> 
> this is the final result (galaxy S3 andoid 4.3 stock)
> USB debug -> no output
> ...




You're welcome


----------



## Podster

Well look what came in that I took on vacation last week with his big brother I bought last month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While I'm at it let me thank Wokei for helping me miss-appropriate my funds once again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess this small and brief review could go in either this thread or the NX1 thread but just wanted to put in a weeks worth of impressions on them while I've got them fresh in the melon! I'll talk about my thoughts on the NX2 and put some reference in to the NX1. 
 I'm sticking with my original report on the NX2 really being a iem amp, I believe more thought and design were intended for the DAC which is exceptional, I have run it as a dac on my Latitude, iPad and my sons Droid Bionic and found it to be very nice for a 16/48 DAC (on the Driod with Pistons it was real sweet sounding). If used as an amp it is exceptional on iem/ciem's at least the iem's I have. I gave you one but my Klipsch S4's, and Shure 215's loved this amp as well as my MOE's, Images, SR60's, PX-100 II's, PX-200. This amp can drive 702's, not loud but clean and clear at a decent level, the NX1 can drive my 702's easily on high gain but away from power both amps sound very much alike in signature and the most amazing thing for me with both was their ability to pull down low on some bass. Never expected it and for the money I would recommend either of the amps for their price point especially if you are driving something efficient
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far battery life seems to be the same as well, they are both still on the initial charge with roughly 45 to 60 hours on each of them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like my first impressions I don't really do reviews but more of what I think of what I bought and how they sound for the dollar spent. I leave the critical reviewing to those of you who are really good at breaking it down.


----------



## Wokei

Podster.....good write up ....thanks man

Good to know both models have similar sound signature and good battery life ....for the price of NX1 and NX2 ....should be a good buy and easy on the wallet .....definitely will keeping my NX1 and if ever in the market for DAC Amp without burning a hole in the wallet .....NX2 is the way to go ...cheers.

Btw ..really love my NX1


----------



## Baycode

podster said:


> Well look what came in that I took on vacation last week with his big brother I bought last month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for sharing your impressions @Podster




  
 How do you feel when you compare the sound quality of a "mobile device vs the NX2 connected mobile device"?


----------



## visionaryBlend

I got my NX1 recently, I had the option to buy the NX2 but for some reason I passed it up (even though the price difference was miniscule.)
  
 Did I do the right thing? Are there any notable improvements for the NX2 asides from the OTG DAC which I could make use of since I am using an Android Device? I am planning to pair the NX1 with a Havi B3 Pro 1.


----------



## Podster

baycode said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions @Podster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 THX Bay, as you know this DAC only goes to 48 so for less than stellar recordings I found it to sound better than files coming off the Driod Bionic but if your files reach the 192 and beyond it won't make that big a difference I don't think. Sound was cleaner off the NX2 than the Bionic direct but how much better will probably depend on every individual's hearing! Not sure if this helped at all but it is what I've heard. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Podster

visionaryblend said:


> I got my NX1 recently, I had the option to buy the NX2 but for some reason I passed it up (even though the price difference was miniscule.)
> 
> Did I do the right thing? Are there any notable improvements for the NX2 asides from the OTG DAC which I could make use of since I am using an Android Device? I am planning to pair the NX1 with a Havi B3 Pro 1.


 
 NX1 and Havi B3 should mate well, as far as an amp you did not go wrong at all, the NX1 is a stronger amp having the high gain, what I'm trying to determine now is if the low gain setting on the NX1 is equivalent to the amp stage of the NX2 but for the price the NX1 is an awesome little amp and the same can probably be said for the DAC section in the NX2.
  
 Happy Jamming VB


----------



## Wokei

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html

The deal is back for NX1 for 26.59$ ...at Aliexpress


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html
> 
> The deal is back for NX1 for 26.59$ ...at Aliexpress


 
 Hopefully there is more than one as this one just got snapped up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My good buddy was so impressed with mine on vacation last week I bought him this one to strap to his 6th gen Nano


----------



## Wokei

visionaryblend said:


> I got my NX1 recently, I had the option to buy the NX2 but for some reason I passed it up (even though the price difference was miniscule.)
> 
> Did I do the right thing? Are there any notable improvements for the NX2 asides from the OTG DAC which I could make use of since I am using an Android Device? I am planning to pair the NX1 with a Havi B3 Pro 1.




Yes ...they pair well with Havi B3 ....it will sing beautifully 



podster said:


> Hopefully there is more than one as this one just got snapped up  My good buddy was so impressed with mine on vacation last week I bought him this one to strap to his 6th gen Nano:wink_face:




They make great gift at this price .....Wokei approved !


----------



## Podster

Ok, OK I need to lighten up on the NX2 only being for iem's and say efficient cans! Been jamming away now for three hours on this little setup and the PX100 II's sound awesome on this thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Touch, L3, NX2 and PX100 II's


----------



## Baycode

podster said:


> Ok, OK I need to lighten up on the NX2 only being for iem's and say efficient cans! Been jamming away now for three hours on this little setup and the PX100 II's sound awesome on this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I didn't listen to my PX100ii for a while...  so this post is intriguing and I will try this combo tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      (but with the NX1 and iP Touch).


----------



## Podster

Be curious to your findings Bay, to be fair to the NX2 you'll need to drive them with the low gain i like the PX100's but I'll also admit they don't sound like any other Senn's I've had! YMMV


----------



## Baycode

podster said:


> Be curious to your findings Bay, to be fair to the NX2 you'll need to drive them with the low gain i like the PX100's but I'll also admit they don't sound like any other Senn's I've had! YMMV


 
  
 Podster, I always love the sound of the Line Out of iPTouch connected with NX1. Have been a go to portable rig for me with the B3P1 for a long time... But didn't touch that iPTouch-NX1 combo for a while because of new toys...
  
 Also I really love the sound of my highly modded and re-cabled PortaPro Classic more than the PX100ii. That's another factor why PX100ii is resting in a drawer... But I believe in the synergy between the audio components. Therefore I have a hope... Because some components shine better with specific pairings...
  
 OK. I will inform tonight...


----------



## Podster

baycode said:


> Podster, I always love the sound of the Line Out of iPTouch connected with NX1. Have been a go to portable rig for me with the B3P1 for a long time... But didn't touch that iPTouch-NX1 combo for a while because of new toys...
> 
> Also I really love the sound of my highly modded and re-cabled PortaPro Classic more than the PX100ii. That's another factor why PX100ii is resting in a drawer... But I believe in the synergy between the audio components. Therefore I have a hope... Because some components shine better with specific pairings...
> 
> OK. I will inform tonight...


 
 Cool, Koss PP's are to me highly underrated by some and then you have gone a done a trick mod to yours, bet they sound sweet. Not sure if everyone likes the PX100 sound as I think it may be a little veiled in comparison to the PortaPro's. My buddy lived and died to his KSC75's until he bought his JH13's! We could call that a little step up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL Anyway I just need to get him into a better DAP because he runs his clip into his RS Shadow and true the clip is small and what he likes as a motor biker he really needs to invest in a DX90 or something like that of course being the good buddy I am I would give him a couple hundred for his shadow and he could just buy himself a real nice DAP for his JH13's and we would both be happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As Wokei would say right here MuaHaHaHaHa


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Cool, Koss PP's are to me highly underrated by some and then you have gone a done a trick mod to yours, bet they sound sweet. Not sure if everyone likes the PX100 sound as I think it may be a little veiled in comparison to the PortaPro's. My buddy lived and died to his KSC75's until he bought his JH13's! We could call that a little step up:blink: LOL Anyway I just need to get him into a better DAP because he runs his clip into his RS Shadow and true the clip is small and what he likes as a motor biker he really needs to invest in a DX90 or something like that of course being the good buddy I am I would give him a couple hundred for his shadow and he could just buy himself a real nice DAP for his JH13's and we would both be happy:veryevil:  As Wokei would say right here MuaHaHaHaHa




Btw ...Wokei is a motor biker and also uses Clip + when riding ....though me no have RS Shadow or JH13 ....muahahahahahahhahahahaaa

DX90 not suited for biking but the Clip+ is a must have for biker ..clip it on and easy to navigate - change song or volume ...Wokei approve Clip+ for bikers......woot woot....word of warning though ...very low volume when riding


----------



## Baycode

podster said:


> Cool, Koss PP's are to me highly underrated by some and then you have gone a done a trick mod to yours, bet they sound sweet. Not sure if everyone likes the PX100 sound as I think it may be a little veiled in comparison to the PortaPro's. My buddy lived and died to his KSC75's until he bought his JH13's! We could call that a little step up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have tried the PX100ii last night with NX1. Sounds really good. I wish the PX100ii were easier to open for modification. PortaPro is very easy to mod. I have Kramer modded the grills, removed the inner part of the foams, applied 75OHM metal-film resistors, re-cabled it with Canare wire, ended it with Neutrik gold plated jack and now it really sounds like a 200-300 USD full sized headphone. One have to hear to believe it. I did the same mods with my KSC-35 which basically have the same drivers with PortaPro's.


----------



## midnaspet

I use this day to day on my pc and when I am out and about with my phone/tablet and DAMN do I love this thing. It feels nice and tough. Its super slim, the battery is awesome. I was hopping for more volume (listening to certain things does already make my ears ring with Sennheiser hd8dj's. but it is only things like the hotline miami 2 ost)for 60 dollars though it would have been nice to hear some competition as this is my first and only dac/amp combo


----------



## Wokei

http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/2015-New-Topping-TP-NX2-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-DAC-USB-Rechargeable-AUX-In-/311288230619?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item487a3972db

Crazy pricing by eBay seller Tool Nerd 

http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Topping-NX2-Ultra-Slim-Portable-Headphone-Rechargeable-Amplifier-with-USB-DAC-/261770552123?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf2bda33b

Then another listing by same seller with down to earth pricing 

MMMMMMMMMM.......:rolleyes:


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/2015-New-Topping-TP-NX2-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-DAC-USB-Rechargeable-AUX-In-/311288230619?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item487a3972db
> 
> Crazy pricing by eBay seller Tool Nerd
> 
> ...


 
 I'm really feeling for the 18 previous buyers at the $164 price


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I'm really feeling for the 18 previous buyers at the $164 price:rolleyes:







What me do if me were the one of the 18 buyer


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> What me do if me were the one of the 18 buyer


 
 Ooh, she's a real ball buster. Maybe where the term "Not tonight honey I have a headache" came from


----------



## robakri

Anyone have this device working with an LG G3? Phone does not seem to recognize the device while it works perfectly on my PC. It could possibly be the cable but I have it confirmed working earlier.


----------



## Podster

What cable are you running between the LG and NX2? I know it won't be the same one as on th PC


----------



## robakri

I am running a simple usb OTG cable I bought from aliexpress. One end has mini usb and the other micro usb. It worked with my old and not so trusty Fiio E07k.


----------



## EISENbricher

robakri said:


> I am running a simple usb OTG cable I bought from aliexpress. One end has mini usb and the other micro usb. It worked with my old and not so trusty Fiio E07k.


 
 Just to check whether the cable is functioning properly it can easily be tested by connecting a usb pen drive, computer mouse or a keyboard. I suggest run a check on that cable.


----------



## robakri

Yeah, I'm just gonna connect my fiio e07k when I get home. I just realized I can use it for the check even though it broke, cause 1 channel remains working.


----------



## ClieOS

robakri said:


> Yeah, I'm just gonna connect my fiio e07k when I get home. I just realized I can use it for the check even though it broke, cause 1 channel remains working.


 
  
 OT, but try this: plug an 3.5mm plug to your E07K AUX socket, then unplug it. Repeat a few times, then check if both channels are working or not.


----------



## robakri

Yeah, I can definitely try that, it mostly didn't occur to me because the channel went silent with quite the popping sound, and I hear a fearful popping when connecting so I thought it would probably be best to just leave the amp alone altogether.


----------



## robakri

Btw, the charge is only charge right. Is it possible to play while charging?


----------



## tjw321

Just posted this pic in another thread and thought it might be of interest here:
  

 This is an NX2 strapped to a Raspberry Pi running Volumio. There is a Wifi dongle and a USB drive in the back of the Pi (this version of the Pi has 4 USB ports). It connects automatically to my network on start-up so I can control it from a web browser on any device, and I can also play FLACs from my NAS drive if I don't have something on the USB key (which holds TVBR AAC files). In an earlier version of this set-up I used an ODAC and and O2 amp. The NX2 doesn't quite match those, but it's close enough that I don't bother carrying around the extra bulk of the O2/ODAC version from room to room (which is what this little set-up is for). Not bad at all for the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (of the Pi, and the NX2).


----------



## robakri

But does it provide enough power for the senns?


----------



## tjw321

robakri said:


> But does it provide enough power for the senns?


 
 In terms of volume, plenty. My loud, but comfortable, listening level is 2-4 on the dial (depending on the music), so there is plenty to spare. With my quietest piece of classical music I'm at 8 - but that is an exceptionally quiet piece of music.
  
 In terms of "drive" (whatever that is), it won't replace my O2 or my Little Dot, but it is startlingly close, for the price. Definitely no complaints from me. Even better than the price/performance ratio is the size/performance ratio. I'm not about to strap my O2 or my LD to my phone! Or my Pi - well, not the LD, anyway.


----------



## WSDC

Hi all, I'm new to this column and I've a question on this Dac/Amp that I hope someone can explain to me, thanks in advance. Said if I'm using an android device that transmit music thru the 3.5mm jack to the earbud, so how will the dac work if my signal from my device is already in analog form? Will it bypass the dac of this NX2?


----------



## robakri

Are your nx2s recognized as "Speakers - USB Audio DAC" as well - wondering if this relates to my problem of phone not working with this thing.


----------



## djmuzi

tjw321 said:


> Just posted this pic in another thread and thought it might be of interest here:
> 
> 
> This is an NX2 strapped to a Raspberry Pi running Volumio. There is a Wifi dongle and a USB drive in the back of the Pi (this version of the Pi has 4 USB ports). It connects automatically to my network on start-up so I can control it from a web browser on any device, and I can also play FLACs from my NAS drive if I don't have something on the USB key (which holds TVBR AAC files). In an earlier version of this set-up I used an ODAC and and O2 amp. The NX2 doesn't quite match those, but it's close enough that I don't bother carrying around the extra bulk of the O2/ODAC version from room to room (which is what this little set-up is for). Not bad at all for the price
> ...


 
 WOW it drives a HD600? (or 650?)


----------



## Podster

It will drive them but don't expect blistering volume. With more demanding phones low volume in a quite environment would be where I would say they are driven! YMMV but for sure don't get your hopes set too high on the NX2 driving demanding phones to loud.


----------



## tjw321

djmuzi said:


> WOW it drives a HD600? (or 650?)


 
 I get plenty of volume if sourced from the built-in DAC, or line-level into the jack input. Not so much if sourced from a headphone-level output. (HD600, BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## joamlt22

tjw321 said:


> I get plenty of volume if sourced from the built-in DAC, or line-level into the jack input. Not so much if sourced from a headphone-level output. (HD600, BTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was wondering what case are you using for the raspberry pi?
 I am about to go the same route as you


----------



## tjw321

joamlt22 said:


> I was wondering what case are you using for the raspberry pi?
> I am about to go the same route as you


 
 It's this one:
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00OBB0F0E
  
 As it says in the description - "it's a no nonsense case". I.e., very basic. But it does the job, and matches the NX2 pretty well (except it's glossy).


----------



## robakri

Tried my nx2 with 3 different mobile phones yesterday (xiaomi mi4, motorola motog and lgg3) and it didn't work with any of them. Do I have a faulty unit or sth to be sceptical of? Is there something I have to do besides connecting the amp to my phone?
  
 Purchased from radiocity if that helps at all


----------



## DanBa

robakri said:


> Tried my nx2 with 3 different mobile phones yesterday (xiaomi mi4, motorola motog and lgg3) and it didn't work with any of them. Do I have a faulty unit or sth to be sceptical of? Is there something I have to do besides connecting the amp to my phone?


 
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/6390#post_11387768
  
 Replace "HRT microStreamer" by “Topping NX2" and "HTC One M7" by "your Android device".


----------



## joamlt22

Awesome!
 Thanks @tjw321
  
 I was wondering, why didn't you go the I2C DAC route? 
 something like the iqaudio dac+ or hifiberry dac+ ?


----------



## tjw321

joamlt22 said:


> Awesome!
> Thanks @tjw321
> 
> I was wondering, why didn't you go the I2C DAC route?
> something like the iqaudio dac+ or hifiberry dac+ ?


 
 Only because I wanted the option to use it elsewhere (e.g. my phone) if I wanted. Everything I've read suggests that the I2C route is superior if it's going to be dedicated to the Pi, but I don't have any first hand knowledge of I2C DACs.


----------



## joamlt22

tjw321 said:


> Only because I wanted the option to use it elsewhere (e.g. my phone) if I wanted. Everything I've read suggests that the I2C route is superior if it's going to be dedicated to the Pi, but I don't have any first hand knowledge of I2C DACs.


 
 Then I think the NX2 was a good choice!
 You'd have portability and the freedom with the NX2.
 Besides, the I2C DAC's aren't that cheap though.
 So yeah.


----------



## fairx

hi guys,
  
 so I read all post but still dont get it, i've been wondering;
  
 can NX2 be used as dac with Laptop or Windows PC as usb sound card? 
  
 I need pc dac amp combo for cheap to drive 32-160 ohm iem/cans


----------



## nikcc

which is better
 SMSL sAp-5 vs NX2 vs E11k


----------



## alorora

> Originally Posted by *fairx*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have been using my NX2 with my laptop and my pc, it does work like a usb dac. I don't know if the nx2 can drive the 160 ohm cans/iems. The highest ohm headphone I have is 65 ohm and it struggles with those.


----------



## fairx

alorora said:


> I have been using my NX2 with my laptop and my pc, it does work like a usb dac. I don't know if the nx2 can drive the 160 ohm cans/iems. The highest ohm headphone I have is 65 ohm and it struggles with those.


 
 thanks!
  
 Well might not really 160ohm, just testing the waters. I don't have high impedance cans yet, I'm just thinking of getting clean sound and a lil bit of amp to prepare for 32<ohm hybrid / dual driver iem investment.
  
 good to know it works well on PC / Laptop. just plug and play in windows 7? how about linux? anybody got experience? I'm thinking to upgrade my ancient XP compaq laptop @ home with 512 ram to linux.


----------



## alorora

> just plug and play in windows 7?


 
 Yep and in windows 8 too.


----------



## Arvan

alorora said:


> I have been using my NX2 with my laptop and my pc, it does work like a usb dac. I don't know if the nx2 can drive the 160 ohm cans/iems. The highest ohm headphone I have is 65 ohm and it struggles with those.


 
 does the usb power the whole thing or will it just charge the battery when used with a pc? If it does not support some sort of smart charging the battery will die pretty soon.


----------



## alorora

arvan said:


> does the usb power the whole thing or will it just charge the battery when used with a pc? If it does not support some sort of smart charging the battery will die pretty soon.


 
  
 Nope no charging. It runs off the battery when used as a usb dac. But since the amp has a very long run time I don't worry about it, when I'm done listening I take the usb out of the dac port and plug it in the charge port.


----------



## dantruong460

Nx2 is not have high gain button. So can it drive 150ohms earbud like as pk1? Confirm for me to buy a new one.
Nx1 work with pk1 so good. Hope nx2 too.
Does they have same amp?


----------



## CH1CA5

Long time lurker but man you guys are making me broke just ordered the nx2 to play on my surface pro 2 so I can use my Ultrasone hfi 2200 at school. Let's see how they power those bad boys!


----------



## Wokei

ch1ca5 said:


> Long time lurker but man you guys are making me broke just ordered the nx2 to play on my surface pro 2 so I can use my Ultrasone hfi 2200 at school. Let's see how they power those bad boys!




Headfi is not for the weak willed .....run ...run .....while you can 



Do give some impressions when they come ...cheers


----------



## session76

works very well with my ACS customs encores.  Ive used it with my iPhone and ccl  as well as an external dad with my macbook air.   It compares favorably to the geek out 100 , that sells for 4 times more.  At 60 dollars and battery powered I've been very happy.  I may cancel my geek out v2+ order.
  
 Nik


----------



## TRapz

Can anyone here compare the NX2 and the E07k briefly? I assume both can drive up to 42ohms, but is there anything else I should know about either, such as hiss?


----------



## Steely

Surprised to see people raving about it here on Head-Fi. Just shows how sceptical you need to be when hearing other peoples opinions.
  
 I've had mine for months and have stopped using it. It sounds pretty flat and dull with all my headphones and IEM's. First of all, it doesn't really have the power to drive full sized headphones, it barely amplifies the signal. The built-in DAC is just awful, can't stand listening to it. With IEM's the output is sufficient, but I don't have any devices that can't drive my IEM's properly anyway, so the only point of this amp would be to get better sound quality, but you don't.
  
 Using it with a Sansa Clip Zip? Sounds better without this amp.
  
 With a FIIO X1? Sounds cleaner without this amp.
  
 With a FIIO X5? Again, sounds MUCH better without this amp plugged in.
  
 With a Galaxy Note 3? Even this mediocre smartphone sounds a tiny bit better without this amp.
  
 What's the point of an amp that:
  
 A: Barely amplifies the signal and can't drive full sized headphones.
  
 B: Doesn't provide better sound quality on any device. Either using it as an amp or as a DAC, it sounds worse when you use it.
  
 Only good thing about it? The battery lasts for weeks. Which isn't surprising considering it doesn't really amplify the signal by a meaningful amount.
  
 Save you money for something better guys. Mine is for sale btw, just ordered an E12.


----------



## session76

Steely
I think your views are interesting. I think it demonstrates just how differently individuals perceive sound quality. I paid 60 dollars for mine, and use it for my ipad. I prefer its sound to my ipad for listening to Tidal, and that i can use a volume dial instead of a pushbutton or software interface for volume control. Ive only used it for my ACS encore CIEM, so i cant comment on how it drives other headphones.

For my purposes it works fine, and ive preordered a geek out v2+ infinity that i plan to use similarly 

Nik


----------



## dvgpsycho5

Can topping nx2 or topping nx1 drive a Hd600?


----------



## Steely

Nope. Not even close. I tried the NX2 with 4 different full size headphones, and none of them were driven properly. One of them is an HD650.
  
 And btw, I just got my FIIO E12 today. It's nice. Sounds good, the X5 I'm using it with sounds a tiny bit better without the E12, but only marginally so. Especially the sound stage seems narrower with the E12. But now the volume is perfect. Even with the HE-560's I can't put the volume on max without hurting my ears. Exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## Tamirci

Anybody had used with an over ear? I'll be using with my ipad air 2 and I can't stand using iems anymore.

Ps: sorry I didn't read the last page :/


----------



## mysticstryk

steely said:


> Surprised to see people raving about it here on Head-Fi. Just shows how sceptical you need to be when hearing other peoples opinions.
> 
> I've had mine for months and have stopped using it. It sounds pretty flat and dull with all my headphones and IEM's. First of all, it doesn't really have the power to drive full sized headphones, it barely amplifies the signal. The built-in DAC is just awful, can't stand listening to it. With IEM's the output is sufficient, but I don't have any devices that can't drive my IEM's properly anyway, so the only point of this amp would be to get better sound quality, but you don't.
> 
> ...


 
 I've been looking for something to better drive my Takstar Pro 80 when away from home and was think of the nx1.  So in your opinion, would the e11k be a much better investment? My current DAP is currently a Cowon S9 but I've been thinking of getting a Fiio x1 or _maybe_ an x3 by next year.


----------



## mattris

I see that the Texas Instruments PCM2704 chip (used in the NX2) is capable of driving a SPDIF out. Can anyone confirm that the NX2's Line In or Headphone Out jacks double as a coaxial digital out when used with the USB input?


----------



## axismundi

mattris said:


> [COLOR=111111]I see that the Texas Instruments PCM2704 chip (used in the NX2) is capable of driving a SPDIF out. Can anyone confirm that the NX2's Line In or Headphone Out jacks double as a coaxial digital out when used with the USB input?[/COLOR]



Not implemented


----------



## Anjolie

I had a question that I hope somebody can help me with  
  
 Is the 3.5 mm line-in able to accept the 30-pin LOD from my iPod 5th gen to it?  Would I be utilizing the NX-2s DAC or will it bypass it and use only the iPod's DAC or would I be double DAC'ing (if there is such a thing lol)  I have the NX-1 and using the LOD versus the 3.5 earphone out from the iPod is a LOT better.  A much better overall SQ and decent bass too where as the earphone out has very little bass.  I just wanted to see if it's possible to increase the SQ a little more than just with an amp by adding a DAC.  Sorry for the long post/question


----------



## axismundi

anjolie said:


> I had a question that I hope somebody can help me with
> 
> Is the 3.5 mm line-in able to accept the 30-pin LOD from my iPod 5th gen to it?  Would I be utilizing the NX-2s DAC or will it bypass it and use only the iPod's DAC or would I be double DAC'ing (if there is such a thing lol)  I have the NX-1 and using the LOD versus the 3.5 earphone out from the iPod is a LOT better.  A much better overall SQ and decent bass too where as the earphone out has very little bass.  I just wanted to see if it's possible to increase the SQ a little more than just with an amp by adding a DAC.  Sorry for the long post/question


 

 The only way to use the DAC in NX2 is via USB, the 3.5mm jack is for analog input. In other words, you'll use the iPod DAC in your scenario.


----------



## Anjolie

axismundi said:


> The only way to use the DAC in NX2 is via USB, the 3.5mm jack is for analog input. In other words, you'll use the iPod DAC in your scenario.


Oh ok. Thanks! I was afraid of that. Guess I'll upgrade my DAP and amp. I should check to see if the new Cavalli portable amp is available yet

Hmmm......


----------



## magogo

Hi guys,
  
 I am new to the forum but hvae been an avid reader for a while.
  
 I am going to buy a new DAP to add to my collection. Currently I am using a Sansa Clip + for the gym and my Nexus 5.
  
 I have been reading lots of different reviews on DAPs and I am doubting now between the X1 and the X3 (I might also buy the Xduuo X2 if the Fiios feel too big for the gym).
  
 I mainly listen to electronic/dance/progressive/electro music. I also use the soundmagic e10, v moda m80, sistema tum tum and audio technica m50x.
  
 I was also thinking of acquiring an amp to use with the DAP. My options are Topping NX1, NX2 and Fiio e11K. 
  
 Has anyone compared these amps with any of the fiio DAPs?
  
 These are the prices I can get all of these for:
  
 E11K - 50€ 
 NX1 - 37€
 NX2 - 46 €
 Fiio X1 - 97€
 Fiio X3 - 217€
  
 Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## alorora

magogo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum but hvae been an avid reader for a while.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Same long time lurker here, but I can give you some advice as I have owned/own some of what you have listed.
  
 First, for a DAP I would say just for-go the x1 and get the X3 2nd gen. The sound quality would be a massive jump from the sansa and your Nexus. I have the X1 and for what it costs it is a great DAP, but if you are looking for better sound quality go higher.
  
 Second, if you go for the X3 you wouldn't really need an amp. The headphones you have are low impedance so they can be driven well by the X3. Also I can't recommend the NX2 dac, because it has a very hard time driving full size headphones. I have the Fiio e17 alpen that I use as a DAC with my note 4, I got the e17 to replace the NX2 because it couldn't drive my full size headphones. So just beware of that.
  
 Third, if you are looking for a small DAP the Xduoo X2 is a great player, it can drive almost any headphone out there, as long as it is below 300 ohm. It is just a little larger that the sansa clip+, but there is also no clip for the xduuo or any current cases.
  
 Last, if you do spring for the X3, would go for the second gen and if you do upgrade your headphones in the future all you would need is a good amp then.
  
  Hope this helps, if you have anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## dh0licious

anjolie said:


> I had a question that I hope somebody can help me with
> 
> Is the 3.5 mm line-in able to accept the 30-pin LOD from my iPod 5th gen to it?  Would I be utilizing the NX-2s DAC or will it bypass it and use only the iPod's DAC or would I be double DAC'ing (if there is such a thing lol)  I have the NX-1 and using the LOD versus the 3.5 earphone out from the iPod is a LOT better.  A much better overall SQ and decent bass too where as the earphone out has very little bass.  I just wanted to see if it's possible to increase the SQ a little more than just with an amp by adding a DAC.  Sorry for the long post/question


Could somebody tell me how I'd utilise the DAC in the NX2 with my iPhone 6?

Would it be with something like this?

http://m.genk.vn/do-choi-so/danh-gia-portable-dac-amp-topping-nx2-p-p-ba-dao-xuat-dac-truc-tiep-cho-smartphone-ios-va-android-pin-100-tieng-2015061722355939.chn

I'm deciding between an NX1 and an NX2 at the moment.


----------



## dh0licious

mrjoshua said:


> I currently have it connected to my iPhone 6+ using the Apple Lightning to USB camera connection kit and the supplied short USB to Mini-USB cable, but have also tried it with my Lenovo Yoga 2 8" Android (KitKat) tablet using an OTG adapter. Both work perfectly and sound fantastic!
> 
> ...
> 
> Since upgrading from my iPhone4 years ago and losing the 30pin dock which allowed me to use my Qables LOD cable, I've not been happy using an amplifier with my phone as I don't like the thought of amplifying an already amplified source rather than as line-level signal, so the NX2 with its built-in USB DAC at a fantastic price is just what I've been looking for!


 
  
 I read that in order to utilize the DAC in the NX2, you need the CCK (which you have used) as well as a *powerless USB hub*. I see you did not use the powerless USB hub, however you still managed to bypass the iPhone's DAC?
  
 Could somebody please confirm that it works this way without needing a powerless USB hub and only the CCK?


----------



## axismundi

dh0licious said:


> I read that in order to utilize the DAC in the NX2, you need the CCK (which you have used) as well as a *powerless USB hub*. I see you did not use the powerless USB hub, however you still managed to bypass the iPhone's DAC?
> 
> Could somebody please confirm that it works this way without needing a powerless USB hub and only the CCK?


 
  
 Just the OTG USB cable (aka camera connection kit when it comes to Apple) is all that is needed - tested with 4S and 5S.
  
 I don't know where you took this info from, but if anything the USB hub to use when connecting various USB peripherals to an smartphone/tablet would have to be *powered*.That is because smartphones/tablets can usually provide only limited power via USB, and a workaround when connecting power-hungry peripherals could be to source the power from an USB hub. Definitely not an issue with NX2 as it battery-powered and does not draw any power from USB.


----------



## Coldheart29

Hello everyone!
 I've been searching for an amp or amp/dac to use with my nexus 5, as the nexus has some issues: first of all, it seems like it hasn't got enough juice to drive even easy to drive IEMs, as unless i set it to max volume, no matter which IEM i try, everything seems way too laid back. Then, if i go with higher volume settings, another issue kicks in: the n5 tends to be a tad too bright sounding (expecially on the last 2 volume steps), and it also introduces quite some distortion on the right channel.
  
 So, as i said, i've been looking around for something to solve this issue. I've been looking to the nx1 at first, then the e11k, then the e07k, and finally, the topping nx1 again. So, i went to amazon, searched the nx1, and to my surprise i found out that there's also the nx2, and it's just 4€ more expensive!
  
 Long story short, i'm seriously thinking of buying the nx2, but i've just got a couple of questions:
  
 1) Does the nx2 present any channel imbalance at lower volumes?
  
 2) Is the nx2 more warm sounding or flat sounding, compared to the nx1 (both as an amp/dac and as an amp)?
  
 3) Any noticeable hiss with low impedance IEMs such as the se215? This one is the most important for me, adding hissing to an otherwise black background wouldn't be such a great improvement...


----------



## dh0licious

How would you used the DAC in the NX2 to run an ipod mini?

Can I use the 30 pin LOD like fiio L3?

Or will I need a 30 pin to micro usb (like this one http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD099ZM/A/apple-iphone-micro-usb-adapter) and then a male micro usb to male micro usb to connect into the NX2?


----------



## axismundi

dh0licious said:


> How would you used the DAC in the NX2 to run an ipod mini?
> 
> Can I use the 30 pin LOD like fiio L3?
> 
> Or will I need a 30 pin to micro usb (like this one http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD099ZM/A/apple-iphone-micro-usb-adapter) and then a male micro usb to male micro usb to connect into the NX2?




Not a subject that I had a great interest in, yet to my knowledge the only non-iOS iPod that has usb dac output is the Classic. And even in this case, the protocol used is Apple specific and only a handful of DACs are known to work with the Classic (NX2 is not amongst them, having tested it myself I can confirm that is the case).

PS. NX2 has miniUSB plugs, not microUSB.


----------



## Coldheart29

Hey guys, still looking to know if the nx2 does suffer from channel imbalance at lower levels and/or hissing with more-than-average sensitive IEMs like the se215.


----------



## DjBobby

Having already NX1, have just ordered NX2 out of pure curiosity (which killed the cat). Hope to be able to compare soon side by side both of them. Paired over CCK with iPhone 6 and iPad air 2.


----------



## magogo

alorora said:


> Same long time lurker here, but I can give you some advice as I have owned/own some of what you have listed.
> 
> First, for a DAP I would say just for-go the x1 and get the X3 2nd gen. The sound quality would be a massive jump from the sansa and your Nexus. I have the X1 and for what it costs it is a great DAP, but if you are looking for better sound quality go higher.
> 
> ...


 
 I finally followed your advice and that of other members and purchased the fiio x3 ii. I really liked the build of the DAP but I didn't really like the sound it had. I tried to use the custom eq settings but couldn't find the sound I was looking for. 
  
 2 weeks ago I returned the fiio x3 ii and purchased the xduoo x2. I am still waiting for this one to be delivered. On the mean time I have purchased the v-moda m100, fiio ex1 and mopad x3. I am really enyoing the mopad in the gym and the m100 at home. I just got the ex1 yesterday but I am quite excited to see what they are capable of!


----------



## DjBobby

dh0licious said:


> Could somebody tell me how I'd utilise the DAC in the NX2 with my iPhone 6?
> I'm deciding between an NX1 and an NX2 at the moment.


 
 You can use it with Apple's camera-connection-kit. That's it.
  


dh0licious said:


> I read that in order to utilize the DAC in the NX2, you need the CCK (which you have used) as well as a *powerless USB hub*. I see you did not use the powerless USB hub, however you still managed to bypass the iPhone's DAC?
> 
> Could somebody please confirm that it works this way without needing a powerless USB hub and only the CCK?


 
 No need for the powerless hub. Plugged it directly via CCK to iPhone 6, works as a charm.
  


coldheart29 said:


> Long story short, i'm seriously thinking of buying the nx2, but i've just got a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Does the nx2 present any channel imbalance at lower volumes?
> 
> ...


 
 1. on very low level, like 15% there is a light imbalance. But you'll never listen so softly, I guess.
 2. NX2 sounds slightly warmer to me. But I don't think it's because of the amp, but a different dac chip used. PCM2704 used in NX2 sound warmer than iPhone's built-in Cirrus.
 3. No hissing.
  


dh0licious said:


> How would you used the DAC in the NX2 to run an ipod mini?
> 
> Can I use the 30 pin LOD like fiio L3?
> 
> Or will I need a 30 pin to micro usb (like this one http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD099ZM/A/apple-iphone-micro-usb-adapter) and then a male micro usb to male micro usb to connect into the NX2?


 
 You need only an old Camera Connection Kit Adapter for 30 pin. You run into it an USB cable which is included in the package.


----------



## happ

Is it appropriate to discuss circuit mods / tweaks for the NX2 here?
 There are known issues with RFI and SQ with this unit.
 Have been experimenting with several things to resolve this, but things are still WIP.
 I do know the amp circuit is the section that picks up the RFI / noise, with the volume pot and output caps being the most vulnerable.
 The DAC section is pretty quiet.


----------



## joamlt22

I think there isn't any issue.
 But I'm pretty intrigued with what you can modify on the NX2.
 Would you mind sharing it here?


----------



## DjBobby

happ said:


> Is it appropriate to discuss circuit mods / tweaks for the NX2 here?
> There are known issues with RFI and SQ with this unit.
> Have been experimenting with several things to resolve this, but things are still WIP.
> I do know the amp circuit is the section that picks up the RFI / noise, with the volume pot and output caps being the most vulnerable.
> The DAC section is pretty quiet.


 
  


joamlt22 said:


> I think there isn't any issue.
> But I'm pretty intrigued with what you can modify on the NX2.
> Would you mind sharing it here?


 
 Interested to hear that too. I didn't have any issues with NX2. It's dead silent, compared to my SMSL M2.


----------



## happ

djbobby said:


> Interested to hear that too. I didn't have any issues with NX2. It's dead silent, compared to my SMSL M2.


 
 Thought there was some discussion about the NX1 / 2 picking up RFI from the cell phone radio signals.
  
 Think my NX2 could have a bad volume pot, as it emits a pretty bad hum through the earphones when I touch it.
 Also has some static when rolling the volume up and down.
 Tried resoldering the pot connections to the board and contact cleaner, but the hum is still there.
 Guess none of your unit(s) has this problem?
  
 Circuit wise; added .22uf poly caps to the WIMA 1uf caps, which gives the sound a bit more detail and speed.
 Have some MKP/MKT poly caps on order, that will replace the WIMAs.
  
 Will post my findings in a week or so.


----------



## DjBobby

happ said:


> Thought there was some discussion about the NX1 / 2 picking up RFI from the cell phone radio signals.
> 
> Think my NX2 could have a bad volume pot, as it emits a pretty bad hum through the earphones when I touch it.
> Also has some static when rolling the volume up and down.
> ...


 

 Personally less affected by the RFI, using my NX2 mostly with an iPad.
 Re volume pot, didn't have any problem yet, so probably you got a lemon. Do you got it when using it as a dac or a pure headphone amp, or both?
 Looking forward to your poly caps replacement experience. Any pics or schematics?


----------



## happ

djbobby said:


> Personally less affected by the RFI, using my NX2 mostly with an iPad.
> Re volume pot, didn't have any problem yet, so probably you got a lemon. Do you got it when using it as a dac or a pure headphone amp, or both?
> Looking forward to your poly caps replacement experience. Any pics or schematics?


 


 Replaced the stock WIMA 1uf caps with Vishay MKT1817 1uf 63v poly (PET) caps; the green ones; and bypassed with Epcos .22uf PET caps (blue).
 Really wanted to use .1 MKP caps, but they don't fit in the tight space.  Used the .22uf as bypass because I had them laying around from another project; any decent PET cap between .1 to .22uf with 5mm lead spacing that fits should work too.
 New caps has better extension and detail. Nothing earth shattering though.  IMO, it sounds better than the Fiio E07K.
  
 Am using this as a DAC / Amp from a macbook for when I travel.
 No schematic.


----------



## happ

happ said:


> Replaced the stock WIMA 1uf caps with Vishay MKT1817 1uf 63v poly (PET) caps; the green ones; and bypassed with Epcos .22uf PET caps (blue).
> Really wanted to use .1 MKP caps, but they don't fit in the tight space.  Used the .22uf as bypass because I had them laying around from another project; any decent PET cap between .1 to .22uf with 5mm lead spacing that fits should work too.
> New caps has better extension and detail. Nothing earth shattering though.  IMO, it sounds better than the Fiio E07K.
> 
> ...


 

 Sorry forgot to mention these caps need to be burned in at least 24 hours before the sound starts to settle; 100+ hours would be even better.


----------



## toddy0191

Have had the NX2 since August and initially I wasn't impressed until I recently found an option in Neutron Player (Audio Hardware settings) to allow Neutron to access the DAC directly.

Now I love it, and I can hear a definite improvement using both my AKG K545s and my Sony MDR-10RCs. 

Before enabling this option I was getting occasional stuttering and it sounded a little muddy.


----------



## jacko5

Hi just joined the forum, thanks.
 I have just bought a Sony F886 Mp3 player.
 I love the sound but its a bit quiet on the audio volume side of things.
 Will the Topping NX2 make the sound louder WITHOUT spoiling the sound ?
 Just looking for a bit more volume.
 Size wise the Topping NX2 Is a very good match for the Sony F886.
 I am also thinking of rooting it and putting viper sound improvement software on it, has anyone done this ?
 Thanks for any replies.


----------



## toddy0191

Hi,the nx2 is a DAC/amp. You just need an amp like the nx1.


----------



## Peddler

I have just ordered the NX2 which I intend to use with the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 and galaxy tab s 10.5. 

I recently purchased the nx1 but had a problem with distortion (at all volume levels) so it had to go back. 

I shall be using the nx2 mostly with the audio technica ath-m50x phones but also with the ultimate ears triplefi 10 (although generally I think they work fine directly from the headphone output most of the time). 

Hopefully it should be here some time this week - unless the bloody delivery bloke cards me.


----------



## estreeter

peddler said:


> I have just ordered the NX2 which I intend to use with the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 and galaxy tab s 10.5.
> 
> I recently purchased the nx1 but had a problem with distortion (at all volume levels) so it had to go back.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Kudos for not allowing a dud NX1 to put you off Topping - stark contrast to the unhappy campers on Amazon who get one lemon (regardless of brand) then spend  the rest of their waking lives trashing the brand on every available forum. I'm all for people logging quality control issues, but these people should give the company a chance to honor their warranty before badmouthing them, Just my two Satangs worth.


----------



## Peddler

Well the NX2 arrived and I'm pleased to report that it works fine with all three of my Android devices. Power output is fine on my audio technica ath-m50x headphones and I honestly can say I wouldn't want it to go much louder. I was surprised to find the volume controls on all my devices still worked - I didn't expect that. 

Sound quality is excellent and I'm definitely hearing things I never noticed on familiar tracks.


----------



## toddy0191

peddler said:


> Well the NX2 arrived and I'm pleased to report that it works fine with all three of my Android devices. Power output is fine on my audio technica ath-m50x headphones and I honestly can say I wouldn't want it to go much louder. I was surprised to find the volume controls on all my devices still worked - I didn't expect that.
> 
> Sound quality is excellent and I'm definitely hearing things I never noticed on familiar tracks.




Are you using Neutron? If so go into settings, audio hardware and set Neutron to access the USB device directly. This improved the sound even more for me.


----------



## Peddler

I'm a big fan of Neutron but I do have some problems with it sometimes. Mostly because I use it to stream music from my desktop Mac and I have a lot of music which sometimes tends to overwhelm Neutron and make it sluggish. I'm halfway through a free 3 month subscription to Deezer and so am listening to that quite a lot.

No problems in driving my Audio Technica ATH M50x headphones - rarely go above 8/10.

Works really nicely with the Triple Fi's - loads of power in reserve.

Really pleased with the fact that it connects and works well with all my devices. Sound is pretty much consistant (as I would imagine is should be).


----------



## fairx

anybody can compare this with Fiio Q1, which is better? sound wise..


----------



## estreeter

fairx said:


> anybody can compare this with Fiio Q1, which is better? sound wise..


 
  
  
 The general attitude to many reviews here is that most are designed to push product, but read this and tell me this isnt the most lukewarm 'recommendation' of a product you've ever seen :
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-q1-the-entry-dacamp/2/
  
 Mike has a store in one of the craziest cities on earth - Jakarta - and I'd imagine he could sell a hell of a lot of Q1s if he wanted to pump it, but the fact that he seems to be recommending several earlier Fiio models over the Q1 makes me wonder what gives here. 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hJHEcRQ7TE
  
 I dont speak Bahasa Indonesia, but I find it similar to headphone-related vids in German : its usually not hard to work out what they're going on about. If anything, the Indonesians are more likely to lapse into English than the technically-minded Germans. 
  
 FWIW, I havent heard either DAC - I just find it odd that Mike has done a 180-degree about turn from raving about everything with the Fiio badge on it to posting a very lukewarm review of the Q1. As with anything, this is just one frame of reference, but my years on Head-Fi tell me that new gear is almost universally 'loved' until something better/cheaper/shinier comes down the pike. Good luck.


----------



## fredhubbard2

sorry I am being a little lazy here, how does the NX2 compare with the NX1 which I already own and love?


----------



## AstroBike

Dear NX2 users,
  
 Does the NX2 have enough power for Shure SRH840 cans? SRH840 has below specs;
  
 * Sensitivity: 102 dB/mW
 * lmpedance: 44 Ω
 * Maximum Input Power: 1000 mW
  
 Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## DjBobby

fredhubbard2 said:


> sorry I am being a little lazy here, how does the NX2 compare with the NX1 which I already own and love?


 

  


 NX1 has low and high gain switch, longer battery life than NX2 and a solid volume pot with somewhat resistance, which you can feel into your pocket without looking.
 NX2 is thinner making it more pleasant in your pocket, fixed gain setting which is closer to NX1's high gain, and a tiny volume pot which moves very easily, meaning you can incidentally change the volume in your pocket.
 Although they use the same op-amp MAX9722, to my ears NX2 sounds somewhat fuller, richer and rounder than NX1. 
  
 NX2 also has a dac, using PCM2704. It is recognized by Macbook simply as usb dac without a brand. No hi-rez files, it works only up to 16/48. Works fine with iPhone/iPads. Compared to the onboard sound of an iPhone 6s, don't expect to get any more detailed sound, better resolution or a wider soundstage. It adds some smoothness to the sound, more analogue, warmer bass and is less fatiguing. I can spend much longer time listening to the NX2 DAC than the iPhone alone. 
 If you already own NX1, no urgent need to upgrade to NX2, as the NX1 is the ultimate budget king.
 If you don't own any of them, I would say go for NX2. Having both, I use 90% of time NX2.


----------



## Peddler

I've had the NX2 for a few weeks now and have used it on the Samsung Galaxy Note 2, Galaxy Tab S 10.5, Nexus 7 2013 and briefly on my iMac. Headphones used are Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10's and Audio Technica ATH M50s.

Firstly the sound is quite consistant across all the devices (which is to be expected). 
The NX2 isn't a very powerful amplifier - whilst definitely louder than the standard headphone sockets on the devices (with the exception of the Mac) it's not a powerhouse by any standards - I'm sure the device is really designed for IEM's. Certainly it can drive my Triple Fi's to very high levels (far higher than I would ever use).

There is a fairly low noise floor with the NX2 - more noticable with iem's than full sized phones.

I'm not sure if there is a burn-in effect or simply my brain adjusting to the sound but the sound has definitely smoothed out over time and the volume increased slightly. The sound quality is very good for the price and I would recommend it highly. Whilst I'm sure there are many AMP/DACcombinations which would better it, they're considerably more expensive.


----------



## estreeter

I'm convinced  that the volume increase at a given point on the dial is more than 'slight' 24 hours after taking the NX2 out of the box. I've had mine for less than a week and I only hook it up to my U3.6 when I really want to rock out. Anyone using it with suitable cans - particularly sensitive IEMs - should have no problems getting enough volume from this thing. What it lacks is headroom - there is no way I can go from the equivalent of '7 to 10' on the U3.6 without backing off, but its easy on the NX2. Overall, for the money I paid, this is proving to be an excellent upgrade over the headphone out on my laptop - no point trying to make comparisons with the ADL X1 or Sony PHA-2 when the purchase price is a fraction of what those cost me in 2014.


----------



## cbfn

Looks like a great AMP/DAC. How is the battery life when using the DAC vs. when just using the AMP? I am planning on hooking this up to iPod Touch third-gen, but it would be preferable to be able to use it with my Samsung S5 as well. However, if the battery life is noticeably longer on the NX1 I'll rather go for that one. Looking forward to hearing how either drives my MacaW GT100s.


----------



## toddy0191

cbfn said:


> Looks like a great AMP/DAC. How is the battery life when using the DAC vs. when just using the AMP? I am planning on hooking this up to iPod Touch third-gen, but it would be preferable to be able to use it with my Samsung S5 as well. However, if the battery life is noticeably longer on the NX1 I'll rather go for that one. Looking forward to hearing how either drives my MacaW GT100s.




The battery life's amazin on the DAC, it seems to last forever!


----------



## cbfn

So what are we talking here? About 100 hours?


----------



## EISENbricher

cbfn said:


> Looks like a great AMP/DAC. How is the battery life when using the DAC vs. when just using the AMP? I am planning on hooking this up to iPod Touch third-gen, but it would be preferable to be able to use it with my Samsung S5 as well. However, if the battery life is noticeably longer on the NX1 I'll rather go for that one. Looking forward to hearing how either drives my MacaW GT100s.


 
 idk about the DAC but my Topping NX1 makes me forget that it even consumes energy. I keep it plugged to my PC (through audio jack) and charge once per week (daily usage about 5-6 hours and 10-12 hrs on weekends) and I don't bother to turn it off. The LED keeps glowing and still I've never seen it getting depleted if I keep my once per week cycle running.


----------



## toddy0191

cbfn said:


> So what are we talking here? About 100 hours?




I think the quoted 100 hours is very accurate. I use mine a couple of hours a day and haven't charged it for over a month. It charges very quickly too.


----------



## cbfn

Thanks guys, just ordered it!


----------



## DjBobby

toddy0191 said:


> I think the quoted 100 hours is very accurate. I use mine a couple of hours a day and haven't charged it for over a month. It charges very quickly too.


 
  
 Charging, what's charging? Forgot when I've charged mine last time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


cbfn said:


> Thanks guys, just ordered it!


 
  
 Hope you'll enjoy it, the battery lasts forever


----------



## Peddler

I never used to believe in burn in but my NX-2 is definitely sounding both louder and better than when I first got it. It can drive my ATH -50x to pretty high levels and my Triple Fi's far higher than I'm comfortable listening to.


----------



## cbfn

Received it yesterday, great amp and it's great to have the opportunity to use the DAC when I need to as well. The only sad thing is that the LOD meant for my iPod Touch 2. gen didn't work, have to contact the seller. After what I've read, a LOD should work for all the iPod Touches with a 30-pin connector.


----------



## Niyologist

The NX2 Vs. The Fiio Q1. Which one should I get to use as a USB DAC for my ASUS Zenfone 2?


----------



## Niyologist

I pulled the trigger on the NX2. Now all I need is a proper OTG adapter.


----------



## peter123

My NX2 is at my local PO. Can't wait to get home tonight.........


----------



## peter123

estreeter said:


> I'm convinced  that the volume increase at a given point on the dial is more than 'slight' 24 hours after taking the NX2 out of the box. I've had mine for less than a week and I only hook it up to my U3.6 when I really want to rock out. Anyone using it with suitable cans - particularly sensitive IEMs - should have no problems getting enough volume from this thing. What it lacks is headroom - there is no way I can go from the equivalent of '7 to 10' on the U3.6 without backing off, but its easy on the NX2. Overall, for the money I paid, this is proving to be an excellent upgrade over the headphone out on my laptop - no point trying to make comparisons with the ADL X1 or Sony PHA-2 when the purchase price is a fraction of what those cost me in 2014.


 
 How's the amp performance (except for power) between th U3.6 and the NX2, any significant differencies?


----------



## Niyologist

peter123 said:


> My NX2 is at my local PO. Can't wait to get home tonight.........




Enjoy. I'll be getting mine by Friday.


----------



## peter123

niyologist said:


> Enjoy. I'll be getting mine by Friday.


----------



## peter123




----------



## Niyologist

NX2 AMP First Impression.

Neutral. Larger headroom than the BH2. More powerful as well.


----------



## peter123

I'm also very happy with the initial impression on mine. I wrote this in another thread :"I've had some hours with it at work yesterday where I usually use the original AQ Dragonfly and to me the NX2 is superior in both sound (cleaner) and usability (physical volume, possibility for analog input, battery powered etc). I also bought mine to be used with sensitive IEM's and no complaints about hiss from me so far. It also have enough power for the Havi's which are very power-hungry."

Last night and this morning I've had several more hours with it and I'm liking it more and more. I'm pairing it with an retired Sony z3compact phone with broken 3.5mm jack. Makes a pretty stellar DAP challenger tbh with all the features from Android available and the great usability and sound from the NX2. 

So far the NX2 seems to be an excellent product in every way.


----------



## Niyologist

peter123 said:


> I'm also very happy with the initial impression on mine. I wrote this in another thread :"I've had some hours with it at work yesterday where I usually use the original AQ Dragonfly and to me the NX2 is superior in both sound (cleaner) and usability (physical volume, possibility for analog input, battery powered etc). I also bought mine to be used with sensitive IEM's and no complaints about hiss from me so far. It also have enough power for the Havi's which are very power-hungry."
> 
> Last night and this morning I've had several more hours with it and I'm liking it more and more. I'm pairing it with an retired Sony z3compact phone with broken 3.5mm jack. Makes a pretty stellar DAP challenger tbh with all the features from Android available and the great usability and sound from the NX2.
> 
> So far the NX2 seems to be an excellent product in every way.




I agree with you. It works really well when the NX2 is paired with the 770C DAP.


----------



## peter123

$39 NX2 vi $370 FiiO X3/Cayin C5 combo:

Spent about 30 minutes with the CKR10's going back and forth between these two after volume matching with my usual app. Tbh the difference in performance is very small to my ears. The X3/C5 combo offers a slightly larger soundstage and better timbre to the notes (and I do really mean slightly) while the NX2 is similarly slightly smoother. Now I'm even more impressed by the value offered from the NX2. 






Pretty funny to think of that I can go from the $100 Havi B3/NX2 combo to the X3/C5/ASG-1PLUS combo without the difference in Sq being bigger that what it actually is. Gotta love this hobby!

Edit 1: With the 12Ohms CKR10 I can turn the volume up to 8 before any background hiss is introduced. Normal listening level for me with these is between 2 and 3.

Edit 2: Of course the C5 is much more powerful so if you've got hard to drive full size headphones it'll be different animal.....


----------



## Niyologist

Damn. The USB DAC from the NX2 through my Zenfone 2 is so damn amazing.


----------



## peter123

Did some a/b with NX2 and Geek Out 720 last night and while they both sounds equally good with most music the GO720 has much better separation with music like Mastodon and Celldweller where the NX2 get a bit muddy and compressed with all that's going on there.

Still an excellent device though and I'm really happy that I got one.


----------



## Niyologist

peter123 said:


> Did some a/b with NX2 and Geek Out 720 last night and while they both sounds equally good with most music the GO720 has much better separation with music like Mastodon and Celldweller where the NX2 get a bit muddy and compressed with all that's going on there.
> 
> Still an excellent device though and I'm really happy that I got one.




Yeah. I agree with the muddy sound part. When it comes to the internal DAC. It handles poorly mastered tracks in a very harsh way. Either the bass is a bit muddy or the treble is a bit too edgy. Otherwise it's pretty impressive.


----------



## ShootistUK

Just bought myself one of these after looking at this impressions thread. It looks very impressive but as yet not given it a go. Will update here once I have.


----------



## cbfn

cbfn said:


> Received it yesterday, great amp and it's great to have the opportunity to use the DAC when I need to as well. The only sad thing is that the LOD meant for my iPod Touch 2. gen didn't work, have to contact the seller. After what I've read, a LOD should work for all the iPod Touches with a 30-pin connector.


 
  
 I have had it now for over a month and used it for about 120-150 hours. I'm VERY pleased with the amp, while the DAC is decent. However, the battery time is insane, I'm actually starting to wonder if the thing is 97% battery and 3% electronics; I charged it today just because I didn't want it to go empty, but I didn't even charge it when I received it.


----------



## Rainmaker91

I have been looking for an amp/dac combo unit for a while now and today I got to borrow an HRT MicroStreamer over the weekend (the deal was that I can test it, and if I like it I keep it, if not I get my money back). Since it's a bit out of my price range (about 200USD here), I started looking around for alternatives. Then this gem popped up on a search on Aliexpress (if it's under 45USD I don't pay taxes on imports). So while I'm not expecting it to compete with a deveice worth 3x-4x as much, I'm wondering if it's a decent choice over crappy phone DACs as well as powering my high impendance headphones (just got myself a pair of DT990 Pros).
  
 So what do peaople think about this device? is it just considered good for the price (being low that is almost a given), or just a good device over all?


----------



## peter123

rainmaker91 said:


> I have been looking for an amp/dac combo unit for a while now and today I got to borrow an HRT MicroStreamer over the weekend (the deal was that I can test it, and if I like it I keep it, if not I get my money back). Since it's a bit out of my price range (about 200USD here), I started looking around for alternatives. Then this gem popped up on a search on Aliexpress (if it's under 45USD I don't pay taxes on imports). So while I'm not expecting it to compete with a deveice worth 3x-4x as much, I'm wondering if it's a decent choice over crappy phone DACs as well as powering my high impendance headphones (just got myself a pair of DT990 Pros).
> 
> So what do peaople think about this device? is it just considered good for the price (being low that is almost a given), or just a good device over all?




It's a good unit. The dac may not be significantly better than the one in the LG G3 or Sony Z3c but it has a lot more power than both of them. 

The sound is pretty clean and the biggest negative I can say about it is that it tends to get a bit muddy with music where there's much going on (separation is not top class). 

In all a great device (especially for the price) that sound on par with the better phones out there but much more powerful. Whitch Ohm version of the dt990 did you get?


----------



## Rainmaker91

peter123 said:


> It's a good unit. The dac may not be significantly better than the one in the LG G3 or Sony Z3c but it has a lot more power than both of them.
> 
> The sound is pretty clean and the biggest negative I can say about it is that it tends to get a bit muddy with music where there's much going on (separation is not top class).
> 
> In all a great device (especially for the price) that sound on par with the better phones out there but much more powerful. Whitch Ohm version of the dt990 did you get?


 
 250ohm, and I notice that the HRT at 100% is merely normal listening volume. It's not really that important when I use my phone as I am fairly fond of in-ear units when on the buss and the likes, but I notice that I am not able to pull them as far as I want when on my laptop and tablet. So I figured I would get a unit powerful enough to run them when I first got one. 
  
 That way I don't have to worry so much about swaping out my phone with one with a sub par DAC (like the LG G4, or my current travesty Lumia 640).


----------



## peter123

rainmaker91 said:


> 250ohm, and I notice that the HRT at 100% is merely normal listening volume. It's not really that important when I use my phone as I am fairly fond of in-ear units when on the buss and the likes, but I notice that I am not able to pull them as far as I want when on my laptop and tablet. So I figured I would get a unit powerful enough to run them when I first got one.
> 
> That way I don't have to worry so much about swaping out my phone with one with a sub par DAC (like the LG G4, or my current travesty Lumia 640).




I see, the 250 Ohms will most likely be too much for the NX2 I'm afraid.


----------



## Rainmaker91

peter123 said:


> I see, the 250 Ohms will most likely be too much for the NX2 I'm afraid.


 
 I thought so, at any rate I'll probably end up getting it at one point. Just depending on wether or not my next phone has a decent dac or not I guess. I'll make sure to at least bookmark it for then


----------



## Sojek

According to Topping website NX2 should drive headphones up to 300Ω. Personally I use it with DT770PRO 250ohm and must admit it's a pain sometimes. Acceptable sound is at 8/9 out of 10.


----------



## peter123

rainmaker91 said:


> 250ohm, and I notice that the HRT at 100% is merely normal listening volume. It's not really that important when I use my phone as I am fairly fond of in-ear units when on the buss and the likes, but I notice that I am not able to pull them as far as I want when on my laptop and tablet. So I figured I would get a unit powerful enough to run them when I first got one.
> 
> That way I don't have to worry so much about swaping out my phone with one with a sub par DAC (like the LG G4, or my current travesty Lumia 640).




Yeah, it's still an excellent device. 

Just tried mine with my modded Fostex T50RP and at full volume I get ok listening level but the dynamics are no where near what they should be.....


----------



## peter123

Yesterday I use my NX2 as amp only and was very pleasantly surprised. I'm now convince that it has a better amp section than dac section. Really really good amp!


----------



## Peddler

I noticed that too. I have been using it as an external amp with my excellent little agpTEK Imp mp3 player (review coming soon) and noticed I was getting a nicer sound than when connected to my Galaxy Note 2 as an external dac. Much louder too.


----------



## Niyologist

peter123 said:


> Yesterday I use my NX2 as amp only and was very pleasantly surprised. I'm now convince that it has a better amp section than dac section. Really really good amp!




I agree. The sound is much cleaner and the power is more efficient through the amp than the DAC.


----------



## peter123

Another thing that I've noted is that the DAC section seem to run on the battery from the phone when connected to one. Battery drain is more that usual with the NX2 connected, strange solution imo.....


----------



## Niyologist

peter123 said:


> Another thing that I've noted is that the DAC section seem to run on the battery from the phone when connected to one. Battery drain is more that usual with the NX2 connected, strange solution imo.....




I have noticed that too. I hope Topping can make a very efficient Portable USB DAC one day.


----------



## peter123

niyologist said:


> I have noticed that too. I hope Topping can make a very efficient Portable USB DAC one day.




Yeah, me too. I'm sure they will eventually.


----------



## Sulbh

Hi I am new to DAC or AMP thing.I am using clip plus and I want to know if this will connect to it through headphone jack or usb?


----------



## fredhubbard2

sulbh said:


> Hi I am new to DAC or AMP thing.I am using clip plus and I want to know if this will connect to it through headphone jack or usb?




Via headphone jack.


----------



## melen1717

Hi...
  
 This might seem like a dumb question but I'm new to all this. I received as a gift the following, ELAC B6 Debut speakers... Cambridge - Azur 351A (silver)... NAD CD player... SainSonic 6J5 Class A Headphone Amplifier plus cables and some other accessories. Also have a AKG K240.  WOW.... was I surprised and still am... The problem is that the headphone amp is sub-par with no DAC & no ON/OFF switch either and it won't accomplish the job so I'm looking for advice on what DAC/AMP I should buy. I will be hooking up to a WINS 7-64 computer. My finances are not really that good so I'm trying to find a DAC/AMP in my budget ($100 or less) and have been looking at the Topping NX2 DAC/AMP as a possible solution. Can the Topping be used to hook-up my amp and speakers as well? Can you please advise me on what would be the best solution and if the Topping would fit my needs or maybe some other DAC/AMP. Hoping to hear from you soon.
  
 Thanks
  
 George


----------



## Rainmaker91

melen1717 said:


> Hi...
> 
> This might seem like a dumb question but I'm new to all this. I received as a gift the following, ELAC B6 Debut speakers... Cambridge - Azur 351A (silver)... NAD CD player... SainSonic 6J5 Class A Headphone Amplifier plus cables and some other accessories. Also have a AKG K240.  WOW.... was I surprised and still am... The problem is that the headphone amp is sub-par with no DAC & no ON/OFF switch either and it won't accomplish the job so I'm looking for advice on what DAC/AMP I should buy. I will be hooking up to a WINS 7-64 computer. My finances are not really that good so I'm trying to find a DAC/AMP in my budget ($100 or less) and have been looking at the Topping NX2 DAC/AMP as a possible solution. Can the Topping be used to hook-up my amp and speakers as well? Can you please advise me on what would be the best solution and if the Topping would fit my needs or maybe some other DAC/AMP. Hoping to hear from you soon.
> 
> ...


 
 right... That amplifier will be more than enough, and it will crush most offerings that come as a combined dac/amp unit. for that specific use you would want a simple usb/toslink/coax dac. Which one depends on what connectors you have on your pc ofcourse, usb would  probably be the safe choice, but toslink is also often an option if you want to use it on your tv and the likes.
  
 I cant recommend any specific ones at this moment, but you could take a look at the audioquest dragonfly and perhaps the hifime ones as compact choices. There are also several larger ones that would be better, but less portable. Suffice to say, the topping is not really intended for the use you described.


----------



## melen1717

Hi Rainmaker91
  
 Okay, I think I get it. Since I will have the Cambridge Azur Amp on my audio set-up then I will just need a simple DAC with no headphone amp for I will be using the jack on the amp and, I assume, that the Cambridge has it's own headphone amp. Am I correct? If this is so then I can get a better DAC because it won't have the headphone amp. I hope I'm right so I can get my DAC as soon as possible. BTW, what do you think of my audio system? I used it for a short time for I have a NAD Series 3020 Integrated Amp (1980 version 20 watts) and it stopped working and I'm having it repaired. But now I have the Cambridge Azur so that issue is resolved. A few friends want to buy it ,the NAD, but I will keep it for it was my first "poor mans Audiophile Amp" and I treasure it like gold. I'm sure you understand. Please feel free to recommend a well suited DAC in the $100 to $150 range and I prefer a desktop model and not a portable. My computer has both USB & Toslink connections so that issue is resolved. Just hope I got everything right.
  
 Hope to hear from you soon and thanks for your explicate advice,
  
 George
  
 PS: I hope my English is okay for it's my second language.


----------



## Rainmaker91

melen1717 said:


> Hi Rainmaker91
> 
> Okay, I think I get it. Since I will have the Cambridge Azur Amp on my audio set-up then I will just need a simple DAC with no headphone amp for I will be using the jack on the amp and, I assume, that the Cambridge has it's own headphone amp. Am I correct? If this is so then I can get a better DAC because it won't have the headphone amp. I hope I'm right so I can get my DAC as soon as possible. BTW, what do you think of my audio system? I used it for a short time for I have a NAD Series 3020 Integrated Amp (1980 version 20 watts) and it stopped working and I'm having it repaired. But now I have the Cambridge Azur so that issue is resolved. A few friends want to buy it ,the NAD, but I will keep it for it was my first "poor mans Audiophile Amp" and I treasure it like gold. I'm sure you understand. Please feel free to recommend a well suited DAC in the $100 to $150 range and I prefer a desktop model and not a portable. My computer has both USB & Toslink connections so that issue is resolved. Just hope I got everything right.
> 
> ...


 
 Your English is fine, it's not my first language either so I'm fairly used to far worse than yours 
  
 As for your sound system, it's quite decent. It's about the same as what I was looking at when I got my current one a few years back, but I ended up with a Denon PMA-710ae instead due to it's integrated RIIA pre-amp.
  
 As for your specific unit... Have you tried the integrated Burr Brown DAC yet? I'm not entirelly sure which one is in the unit, but since it's there it would be a shame not to try it at least. In regards to the headphone amplifier... Unlike surround recivers, most stereo amplifiers use the main amp for output on the headphone jack, this is in most cases vastly superior to a small headphone amp utilizing a op-amp (my amp can for instance play well beyond what my headphones can handle, and it's way celarer than a compact headphone amp). 
  
 As for what DACs I would recommend... it all depends on the availability in your country, but I have heard good things about the Sciit Modi 2 there is also the Pro-ject DAC which is decent.
  
 The best would be if you could listen to them in a store, as you would then be able to at least decide to go with one that sounds best to you. After all nearly everything considering audio is subjective, and what may sound good to my ear may not sound good to your ear. Other than the obvious things like background noise and so on ofcourse.


----------



## melen1717

Hi...
  
 Thanks for the quick reply... What was I thinking about??? But of course I don't need a headphone AMP for I have my new Cambridge AZUR. I must have missed my morning coffee. Lol... Thanks for your advice and after looking at the Schiit I'll be getting one in a day or so. I'll be checking out reviews before purchase. So it seems I'm headed in the right direction thanks to your most valued advice. Well, signing off for now so I hope we keep in contact and again, thank you for clarifying my doubts and recommendation on a high quality DAC. About the Burr Brown Dac On the Cambridge I completely skipped that feature so I'll look into that as well. So I just might not need the DAC after all, thanks for the heads-up.
  
 "Hasta luego"... that's "Until we speak again" in Spanish
  
 George
  
 Puerto Rico
  
                                             ...........................................................................
  
 Just checked the Burr Brown DAC and it's the same chip used in a variety of brands... Audio Engine, Teac, Marantz, Sennheiser and how knows what more. I think I won't need the DAC after all. Good news, that means I can use the money on something else.....


----------



## Sulbh

Can anyone compare this with fiio q1?


----------



## oferbo80

So my NX2 arrived today, and I noticed something weird. It has 2 micro USB ports instead of the mini it should have. Usually I would'nt care, as i have much more micro cable then mini,but I already bought the mini to micro cables to connect it to my phone. Did anyone else got the NX2 with micro and not mini USB?


----------



## Niyologist

oferbo80 said:


> So my NX2 arrived today, and I noticed something weird. It has 2 micro USB ports instead of the mini it should have. Usually I would'nt care, as i have much more micro cable then mini,but I already bought the mini to micro cables to connect it to my phone. Did anyone else got the NX2 with micro and not mini USB?




The NX2 has 2 ports. One for the USB DAC and one for charging.


----------



## Wiljen

melen1717 said:


> Hi Rainmaker91
> 
> Okay, I think I get it. Since I will have the Cambridge Azur Amp on my audio set-up then I will just need a simple DAC with no headphone amp for I will be using the jack on the amp and, I assume, that the Cambridge has it's own headphone amp. Am I correct? If this is so then I can get a better DAC because it won't have the headphone amp. I hope I'm right so I can get my DAC as soon as possible. BTW, what do you think of my audio system? I used it for a short time for I have a NAD Series 3020 Integrated Amp (1980 version 20 watts) and it stopped working and I'm having it repaired. But now I have the Cambridge Azur so that issue is resolved. A few friends want to buy it ,the NAD, but I will keep it for it was my first "poor mans Audiophile Amp" and I treasure it like gold. I'm sure you understand. Please feel free to recommend a well suited DAC in the $100 to $150 range and I prefer a desktop model and not a portable. My computer has both USB & Toslink connections so that issue is resolved. Just hope I got everything right.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The biggest drawback on the onboard DAC on the cambridge is that it is USB 1.1 interface with USB1 audio and limited to 16/48 and has no optical input.  You'd be better to get a dragonfly or a HifimeDiy that gives you USB 2.0 specs.   If it is going to sit on the desk next to the computer, I'm a fan of this one.  http://hifimediy.com/DACs/usb-dac2  It has coax and RCA outs along with a headphone out and built in volume control and will do 24/96.(ES9023 chip).  The other cool thing is it has a USB isolator built in so you dont wind up buying that too as a lot of computers suffer from a lot of usb noise.


----------



## oferbo80

niyologist said:


> The NX2 has 2 ports. One for the USB DAC and one for charging.



I know, thing is they are both micro USB, not mini USB


----------



## Niyologist

oferbo80 said:


> So my NX2 arrived today, and I noticed something weird. It has 2 micro USB ports instead of the mini it should have. Usually I would'nt care, as i have much more micro cable then mini,but I already bought the mini to micro cables to connect it to my phone. Did anyone else got the NX2 with micro and not mini USB?




Sounds very strange.


----------



## melen1717

Hi Wiljen...
  
 You have clarified a lot of doubts I have. I see what you mean and I will look into the HiFimeDIY Sabre USB DAC 2


----------



## melen1717

wiljen said:


> The biggest drawback on the onboard DAC on the cambridge is that it is USB 1.1 interface with USB1 audio and limited to 16/48 and has no optical input.  You'd be better to get a dragonfly or a HifimeDiy that gives you USB 2.0 specs.   If it is going to sit on the desk next to the computer, I'm a fan of this one.  http://hifimediy.com/DACs/usb-dac2  It has coax and RCA outs along with a headphone out and built in volume control and will do 24/96.(ES9023 chip).  The other cool thing is it has a USB isolator built in so you dont wind up buying that too as a lot of computers suffer from a lot of usb noise.


 
 Hi Wiljen...
  
 You have clarified a lot of doubts I have. I see what you mean and I will look into the HiFimeDIY Sabre USB DAC 2 (external PSU) Asynchronous and it seems that this will be my choice. I had a friend look into it and he says that it looks pretty good and will serve me well. The price is very reasonable so I just might get it. I've taken quite a long time in picking out a DAC but I just want to be certain that I make an informed decision and choose the right one. What do you have to say about the Shiit and which of the 2 would you recommend ? ...  http://schiit.com/products/modi-2
  
 Hope to hear from you soon, thanks for the advice
 George


----------



## Wiljen

The Schiit modi is a good little dac but, compared to the one I recommended, you would need to go to the uber series to have the connection options.
 Also, the modi has no direct output to headphones or volume adjustment so you have to get the magni uber to go with it to have the pre-amp outs and volume pot.
  
 Having said that, if you have the $350 for the small stack of Schiit I can wholeheartedly recommend it. The magni is certainly a big step up in headphone amps from the hifimediy.  
  
 I think with this primarily being a usb to dac to RCA or to your cambridge, I would do the hifimediy as it will do very well and save you about $250 over the modi uber/magni uber combo.
  
 If later on you want to step up, sell the cambridge and the dac and buy a bifrost and a valhalla.


----------



## melen1717

wiljen said:


> The Schiit modi is a good little dac but, compared to the one I recommended, you would need to go to the uber series to have the connection options.
> Also, the modi has no direct output to headphones or volume adjustment so you have to get the magni uber to go with it to have the pre-amp outs and volume pot.
> 
> Having said that, if you have the $350 for the small stack of Schiit I can wholeheartedly recommend it. The magni is certainly a big step up in headphone amps from the hifimediy.
> ...


 

 Hello...
  
 WOW, that was a fast reply... I see what you mean. The hifimediy will provide me with all I need for a reasonable price. Certainly the $350 is a bit out of the question at this moment and, like you say, after some time I can always upgrade and just sell the DAC and amp. BTW, I have my NAD 2030 back and it's been repaired and sounds great. A friend of a friend is a tech with over 45 years of experience and he got the NAD's spec's and bought the parts and even did a few upgrades. He is a very trustworthy guy so I know that it's a job well done. My friend  has fallen in love with the NAD 2030 and he want's to trade his NAD 304 Integrated AMP for the 2030. The 304 is 35 watts with a dynamic headroom of 5.5db which is more than the 3020. His 304 is in excellent condition, it looks new. I'll do the trade after using it for a few days listening to a few CD's.
  
 Thank you for your time and excellent advice and I'll be getting the hifimediy in a few days. I'm sure that my audio set-up will be just fine and sound just like I want... "The Poor Man's Audiophile Dream".... soon , it won't be a dream anymore...
  
 Thank you so much
  
 George


----------



## Enkhiel

Hey Guys,
  
 I read all the 14 pages without finding what I was looking for so I  hope you can help me out here.
 My setup is the following:
 Notebook with Intel Soundcard (Intel® 8/C220) + Sennheiser Game Zero Headset with 150 Ohms + tomorrow my NX2 arrives.
  
 I read a lot and couldn't imagine, that sound can be so complicated 
  
 I am struggeling with some questions:
  
 1st.: my notebook has a hybrid Headphone/Mic jacket but I assume, using the headset I first need a Y-Cable as the NX2 can't handle the microphone?
 2nd.: I am now really confused on how I should use that device?
 Should I only use the amp which means only using the headphone jack's or should I use the DAC to bypass Intel ones?
  
 Hope to find some answers here and pelase don't blame me for that Headset thing, it was a gift from the company.
  
 Regards,
 Enkhiel


----------



## DjBobby

enkhiel said:


> 2nd.: I am now really confused on how I should use that device?
> Should I only use the amp which means only using the headphone jack's or should I use the DAC to bypass Intel ones?
> 
> Regards,
> Enkhiel


 

 2nd: if you already go for the NX2, than the best sound you get is with laptops' USB to Topping NX2 as a dac. It will produce better sound than your laptop card, for the files up to 16/48.


----------



## Enkhiel

Okay will try that,
 Thanks for your quick response.
 Let's see how it pairs with Linux


----------



## Enkhiel

Okay Guys,
  
 so the device arrived and here are my results:
 Setup:
 HP Zbook15 with Kubuntu 16.04 + Sennheiser Game Zero + Topping NX2.
  
 The Topping is recognized as "Audio Codec Analog Stereo" immediately and can be set up as output device.
 First finding: *It does not support the Microphone from the headset, so it is only an output port.*
  
 Afterwards I downloaded "F-777 - Dark Angel (FREE EP) - 01 Dark Angel (2012 HD Edition).flac" which I found in that forum for test purposes.
  
 Using the Topping as an Amp only does... amping the sound a bit, nothing I would need as my output is loud enough anyway.
 Using the Topping as DAC does nothing at all.
 It neither improved sound quality nor bass or anything.
  
 So using it on my notebook seems completely useless.
  
 Oh, btw.: My NX2 has MicroUSB Ports instead of MiniUSB as well, so maybe they switched the ports to modern one 
  
 Best regards,
 Enkhiel


----------



## Niyologist

enkhiel said:


> Okay Guys,
> 
> so the device arrived and here are my results:
> Setup:
> ...


 
  
 Interesting research. I agree with most of this. Although the NX2 is a neutral amp/DAC. I does little to no refinements. Although that is based on the source being used. I used the amp with the Cowon Plenue D and the detail refinement is somewhat present. The soundstage has been enhanced as well with my Cowon PD>NX2>M50x.


----------



## Sulbh

I received it today and I am very disappointed.Sound only comes from one side of the headphone clearly a manufacturing defect.I bought it from ebay can anyone suggest me what should I do now.


----------



## melen1717

Hi...
  
 Just go to your Ebay account and go to "your orders" and you will see on the right of the product you ordered "more actions" and click & you have "return this item" and just follow the guide lines. Fast and easy....
  
 George


----------



## Sulbh

melen1717 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Just go to your Ebay account and go to "your orders" and you will see on the right of the product you ordered "more actions" and click & you have "return this item" and just follow the guide lines. Fast and easy....
> 
> George


 

 But the problem is it has been more than 2 months so I don't think that seller will accept return now.Is there any other way?


----------



## Rainmaker91

sulbh said:


> But the problem is it has been more than 2 months so I don't think that seller will accept return now.Is there any other way?


 
  
 Best action is probably just to contact them, even if it's been two months there may be some kind of warranty or maybe he will give you a partial refund.


----------



## melen1717

Right.... you have nothing to lose by contacting the seller even if it's been over 2 months. Just give it a shot.... you never know... good luck.


----------



## Sulbh

melen1717 said:


> Right.... you have nothing to lose by contacting the seller even if it's been over 2 months. Just give it a shot.... you never know... good luck.


 

 I will try that but if he refuses what other option do I have?


----------



## melen1717

That's a good question. If the seller doesn't give you a solution or maybe a partial money back agreement, you should try the manufacture and see if it can be reaired. Can't think of any other solution.... good luck.


----------



## Rainmaker91

melen1717 said:


> That's a good question. If the seller doesn't give you a solution or maybe a partial money back agreement, you should try the manufacture and see if it can be reaired. Can't think of any other solution.... good luck.


 
 If everything else fails it can probably be salvaged for parts for various DIY projects


----------



## estreeter

Guys, FWIW I just wanted to give some feedback 6 months into my NX2 ownership. While I initially wasnt that taken with the little guy - the DAC is no better than the onboard sound from my laptop and the amp isnt very powerful - this is a budget gem for all the reasons mentioned here and elsewhere. I use it with my Dragonfly Black and its fantastic with IEMs and over-ears alike.
  
 The incredible battery life is still with me - I rarely have to charge the NX2 at all, unlike my phones/tablet/laptop - but what really blows me away is the things the amp does right esp given its modest price. Most portable amps suffer from two common problems - channel imbalance at low volumes and pots that become noisier over time, presumably courtesy of the dirt they pick up in normal use and abuse. I have no such issues with my NX2 - its quiet and completely predictable. Even the dreaded RF noise has rarely bothered me - YMMV.
  
 Its difficult to recommend the NX2 when I know that most Head-Fiers will want a more powerful amp, but for the asking price my expectations have been exceeded. As with anything mass-produced and sold so cheaply, its possible that I just got lucky - as it stands, the NX2 has been as an unexpected bargain.


----------



## melen1717

estreeter said:


> Guys, FWIW I just wanted to give some feedback 6 months into my NX2 ownership. While I initially wasnt that taken with the little guy - the DAC is no better than the onboard sound from my laptop and the amp isnt very powerful - this is a budget gem for all the reasons mentioned here and elsewhere. I use it with my Dragonfly Black and its fantastic with IEMs and over-ears alike.
> 
> The incredible battery life is still with me - I rarely have to charge the NX2 at all, unlike my phones/tablet/laptop - but what really blows me away is the things the amp does right esp given its modest price. Most portable amps suffer from two common problems - channel imbalance at low volumes and pots that become noisier over time, presumably courtesy of the dirt they pick up in normal use and abuse. I have no such issues with my NX2 - its quiet and completely predictable. Even the dreaded RF noise has rarely bothered me - YMMV.
> 
> Its difficult to recommend the NX2 when I know that most Head-Fiers will want a more powerful amp, but for the asking price my expectations have been exceeded. As with anything mass-produced and sold so cheaply, its possible that I just got lucky - as it stands, the NX2 has been as an unexpected bargain.


 
 Hi...
  
 This might not be related to the Topping NX2 but it just might be useful to many of you guys. Its about the FiiO E10K USB DAC and Headphone Amplifier. It's not portable but if your looking for your desktop a really good and under $80 DAC/AMP I would suggest this one. Of course it's not the "# one top rated" DAC on the market but it does a more than decent job for your money. And what do you have to say Estreeter on the subject?


----------



## estreeter

I've owned several Fiio amps. including a desktop amp, and they've all given me good service. What has surprised me over the last few years is how quickly Fiio and iBasso moved from their very humble entry-level pricepoints up to the $250-300 arena and beyond - more power to them, but it makes the NX2 seem like even better value to me. Fiio still have several good products under 150USD but its clear from recent product announcements that they are aiming a lot higher.


----------



## melen1717

estreeter said:


> I've owned several Fiio amps. including a desktop amp, and they've all given me good service. What has surprised me over the last few years is how quickly Fiio and iBasso moved from their very humble entry-level pricepoints up to the $250-300 arena and beyond - more power to them, but it makes the NX2 seem like even better value to me. Fiio still have several good products under 150USD but its clear from recent product announcements that they are aiming a lot higher.


 

 I agree...... FiOO has gone after the $$$ and maybe wants to start getting some appeal from the Audiophile clientele. Maybe there looking after the "poor man audiophile" market. How knows....


----------



## chickentender

This has been a long great read. I'm going to pick one of these up. Been running Triple.fi10s with a C&C BK for a few years now. Can anyone out there offer comparison, e.g. anyone else own the NX2 that also has/had Triple.Fi10s and a BK (or BH)?


----------



## chickentender

Well the NX2 arrived and it sounds great. Used as amp or dac both sound a bit more sterile and clinical compared to the C&C which has more headroom, air and tight thump - I prefer it, but I am used to it. The DAC portion a bit moreso overall of these qualities. I will say however that I got a bug in my arse and ran the NX2 DAC on my Lenovo Thinkpad and jumped the out over to the C&CBK running my TF10s and fired up some Spoon Ga Ga Ga Ga Ga... A bit unwieldy for me personally while walking around, but it may have been the best I've ever heard that album with those two in tandem. Is that nuts? Didn't seem nuts and certainly didn't sound nuts.  Sounds great with MDR-7605s too, which the NX2 seemed to struggle a bit to power .... though that could just be it's signature reflected even more accurately in those cans. 
 At any rate - cool little box for the money and then some.


----------



## hifou

Anyone tried the NX2 with an HD598 ? How does it sound ?


----------



## DjBobby

hifou said:


> Anyone tried the NX2 with an HD598 ? How does it sound ?


 

 Yes, it works fine. Make them sound more on the bright side with less sub-bass compared to the desktop amps, but still better than directly from phone and lower daps.


----------



## hifou

So, basically you're describing as lacking power. Perhaps with some EQ I can compensate.
  
 I'll be using it with a Fiio X3II and an Ipod Video 5.5g with rockbox and an Ipod tough 5g. Looking for pairing the NX2 with the Ipod(s) for driving the HD598. Perhaps the Fiio X3ii does not need it, but I'm curious.
  
 One think I cannot stand is hissing. One think for the NX2 is I hope to correct the phone-out hiss of the Video 5.5g which is not quiet at all.
  
 Anyone has some toughs to share ?


----------



## DjBobby

hifou said:


> I'll be using it with a Fiio X3II and an Ipod Video 5.5g with rockbox and an Ipod tough 5g. Looking for pairing the NX2 with the Ipod(s) for driving the HD598. Perhaps the Fiio X3ii does not need it, but I'm curious.
> 
> One think I cannot stand is hissing. One think for the NX2 is I hope to correct the phone-out hiss of the Video 5.5g which is not quiet at all.
> 
> Anyone has some toughs to share ?


 
 You wouldn't necessary need it with FiiO X3, but it will certainly make quite an improvement to both iPods. But only if use it with the FiiO line out cable, which bypasses the internal amps. If you use line out, it will still get the hiss from it. 
 https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-L-Shaped-Line-Cable-iPhone/dp/B005N6ZAT2


----------



## hifou

Yes, I'm going to use http://www.ebay.com/itm/300497031479
  
 with the ipod video.
  
 The ipod 5th gen is quite silent by itself, perhaps better than the nx2.


----------



## hifou

Ok, I went ahead and got the NX2
  
 The first impression is a little of mixed bag. Not very impressed I am.
  
 The noise floor (HISS) from the amp alone can be clearly heard with the Zircons and some other IEMs. I guess the NX2 is not meant to be used with sensible iems after all. The amount of HISS is comparable (almost identical) to the one coming out of the Ipod Video 5.5g
  
 So, sensible iem + NX2 is a no-no which is a pita as this means you cannot use it as a DAC with them. This is somewhat a show stopper for me. To get rid of the hiss, you need a can with about 32Ohm impedance. My old PX100-ii is a good example of such headphone.
  
 Using a less sensible can (HD598) the hiss goes away. Good thing is the NX2 has plenty of power to drive them. I find myself keeping the volume knob between 2 and 2.5. Going up to 4 becomes uncomfortable.
  
 When using the NX2 as analog amp for an Ipod Touch 5g you can feel there is more power. Bass is more present however it also tends to color the mid-bass region too. This is specially noticeable with acoustig guitars. In a word the music becomes more "melodic". Female voices appear unaltered. Highs are less detailed and less present.. Transients here "smudge" a little (specially cymbals). String instruments (ex. guitars and violins) become more smoothed.
  
 Connecting the NX2 to a Fiio X3 2nd confirms the impressions with the Ipod. The bass overflows its boundaries and higs become less detailed. The power is there but marginally more than what the Fiio is able to put out by itself. I have not tried with really hard loads but there's no point using a $40 amp with a $500+ HP. Basically, the X3 is better alone with no NX2 behind.
  
 Used as a DAC it is recognized in both Windows 10 and Mac OSX. No new drivers necessary. The hiss is still there, so you still cannot use iems. However, the sound becomes more neutral and less colorfull. I would say it becomes as it is supposed to be.
  
 I guess I must say that "for the money" it is OK. Probably more than OK. It is small enough to be stashed in the headphone pouch and forget about it until needed 
  
 At this price point the NX2 is also a good donor for a DIY upgrade hobby. You can open it and play at will upgrading stuff and playing with the soldering iron without felling too guilty.


----------



## peter123

I'm pretty sure the overblown mid bass you're describing is not coming from the NX2 but from the source. I find it to be very neutral as a amp although I also find the dac section to be sub par. The fact that you find it to be more neutral when using the internal dac suggests that there's the dac's in the iPod and X3ii that add the warmth......


----------



## hifou

I understand, however, I'm doing differential analysis by comparing "with" and "without" the NX2 on the same (analog) source, material and headphone.
  
 Since the DAC part appears OK, I would put the differences on the preamp section of the NX2 and/or the particular coupling with the dap.


----------



## peter123

hifou said:


> I understand, however, I'm doing differential analysis by comparing "with" and "without" the NX2 on the same (analog) source, material and headphone.
> 
> Since the DAC part appears OK, I would put the differences on the preamp section of the NX2 and/or the particular coupling with the dap.




I'd guess we just hear it differently then. I'd still argue that if the amp section added the bass it should be there when using the internal DAC on the NX2 as well......


----------



## hifou

Perhaps I was not clear enough. You have two paths for sound "inside" the NX2:
  
 1. USB->DAC->AMP-> H.PHONE-OUT
 2. LINE-IN->PREAMP->AMP->H.PHONE-OUT
  
 As I think the first path is very neutral, while the second one is less so, My guess was that the issue came from the analog preamp section and not from the amp.
  
 The hiss instead comes directly from the final "AMP" stage and is probably due to the high gain.
  
 A mod could be to hack a Hi/Lo amp switch so that is could be used as a DAC for very efficient IEM in addition as a power house for driving high impedance HP.
  
 But, I agree with you. It does sound very neutral. It is that I'm normally quite picky in my impressions. I'm quite disappointed only by the noise floor.


----------



## kiqi

Would the amp in this be powerful enough to power havi b3 pro 1?


----------



## fredhubbard2

kiqi said:


> Would the amp in this be powerful enough to power havi b3 pro 1?


 
  
 yes it is


----------



## djgriff

hi guys just got some new cans DT 1770 pro's would the NX2 be a good match or worth going for something better?
  
 Cheers


----------



## hifou

I would like to mod my NX2 with a High/Low gain switch for use with sensitive IEMs, but I'm having trouble finding the TP9260 datasheet.
  
 Anyone has it ?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## C.44

I'd like to up the volume on my DT770's (80 Ohm version) a little while they are connected to my PS4 controller. Would the amp section in the NX2 be able to drive the DT770 better?


----------



## Mellowship

Bought myself a NX2 two months ago, to use with my laptop, which has a terribly noisy soundcard... but lately I've been using it on a daily basis with my FiiO x3II through the line out and I'm absolutely addicted to this combo. It kind of hampers the sometimes analytic (and boring) side of the FiiO with some recordings, without compromising soundstage, resolution and timbre, and brings new life to most of my IEMs. Even the 1st generation KZ ATE are sounding great with this setup! It is squishing all the juice from my Shure SE215! With the same perceived sound amplitude (volume), the NX2 has more control on bass and smoother mids-highs than the FiiO's integrated amplification, and delivers more current to the earphones, making them work more efficiently. As for full size cans, I don't have any with more than 50 ohms, but even the more demanding (the Somic MH463) plays loudly and competently with the NX2 at position 4 on the volume knob. So I guess any headphone with an impedance around 100-150 ohms would be driven easily. 
The drawbacks are there, nonetheless. The slight thump when powering on, and the almost inaudible hiss, as well as somewhat lacking the aforementioned qualities when working as a DAC-amp when connected to a computer or a smartphone through OTG. But even using the DAC, I find it rather enjoyable, as my Honor 8 smartphone is nothing to write home about regarding the native sound (with this and the lack of a FM radio being the only drawbacks of an otherwise excellent smartphone). 
And the battery... Only got 3 charges, and I never let it drain completely... It seems that is powered by a nuclear reactor... that thing goes on forever... and ever... 
And the build quality of that thing? C'mon! Sturdy and beautifully assembled as it gets. 
I'm just sharing this experience because I believe this little marvel is not getting enough praise around here for such a cost-efficient product. I would totally recommend to everyone who is questioning themselves if they need an amp, and to those who don't believe they need one because they read somewhere that if you're using 16 ohms earphones or buds, an amp won't do nothing. For around 30€, you can't go wrong!


----------



## sainteb

Has anyone tried or heard anything about the NX4?


----------



## Mellowship

New NX2s now available!
http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/nx2s/index.htm


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Mellowship said:


> New NX2s now available!
> http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/nx2s/index.htm



For those interested, I asked Topping about the DAC and the output impedance and that's what they replied (very fast, by the way):

_Thank you for contacting TOPPING support. We are happy to assist. 
NX2s use TI's PCM5101A and output impedance of headphone amp is 3.3ohm._


----------



## Kitarist

Does anyone own Fx-Audio Feixiang DAC-X6 or SMSL M3 and how does it compare to those two? Looking to buy AMP/DAC combo and curious if those other two would give much better audio quality compared to the Topping NX2 as i can get Topping NX2 for much cheaper


----------



## Mellowship

Kitarist said:


> Does anyone own Fx-Audio Feixiang DAC-X6 or SMSL M3 and how does it compare to those two? Looking to buy AMP/DAC combo and curious if those other two would give much better audio quality compared to the Topping NX2 as i can get Topping NX2 for much cheaper


The X6 and the M3 are desktop dac/amps, the X6 being powered by a dedicated DC transformer and the M3 by USB. They are not portable battery-op amps like the NX2. Both have very good reviews online, and if you need a desktop dac, I would go the extra mile for those and forget about the NX2. You also have the Topping D3, which is slightly cheaper than the two you listed and seem to be in the same category.


----------



## Kitarist (Sep 3, 2017)

Where did you find Topping D3 slightly cheaper than the two i listed? I can only find it  for around 100-120 EU while other two go for around 50-70 EU Range


----------



## Mellowship

Kitarist said:


> Where did you find Topping D3 slightly cheaper than the two i listed? I can only find it  for around 100-120 EU while other two go for around 50-70 EU Range


Sorry, got confused. Ment to say the other way around. The d3 is more expensive!


----------



## Sam Wayne

Hello ,
Can anybody please tell me if topping NX2s suffers from EM interference or RF interference as I intend to use it as a DAC or Amp with my phone. I have heard complaints from users regarding this.


----------



## niknik

Mellowship said:


> New NX2s now available!
> http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/nx2s/index.htm



Why isn't there more attention to this - I don't get it??


----------



## Mellowship

niknik said:


> Why isn't there more attention to this - I don't get it??


Some users complained of EMI/RFI noise with the Topping range. Maybe that. But the NX2 is such a great DAC Amp... I guess the NX2s is better, or at least as good. And with such competitive prices, and such a good quality, it's a no brainer.


----------



## peter123

Tbh I find the DAC section in the NX2 to be  be pretty underwhelming, maybe others have found the same??


----------



## Podster

But the amp section is sweet and the form factor is a perfect size. Recently bought the NX1s which updated the EMI/RFI issue from the original 1. The NX1 has a nice form factor as well but still love my NX2, as an amp it's underated and as Peter said the DAC section probably does not help.


----------



## niknik

Podster said:


> But the amp section is sweet and the form factor is a perfect size. Recently bought the NX1s which updated the EMI/RFI issue from the original 1. The NX1 has a nice form factor as well but still love my NX2, as an amp it's underated and as Peter said the DAC section probably does not help.



How is the NX1s compared to the amp section in NX2?


----------



## peter123

Podster said:


> But the amp section is sweet and the form factor is a perfect size. Recently bought the NX1s which updated the EMI/RFI issue from the original 1. The NX1 has a nice form factor as well but still love my NX2, as an amp it's underated and as Peter said the DAC section probably does not help.



Yeah, I totally agree : as an amp it's really nice.


----------



## Podster

I can't really hear a difference myself, it's a little smaller than the NX2 and I imagine that is because there is no DAC section required. Casing is thicker I believe as well. Can't lose with either IMO, got the NX1s in silver this time and have it strappes to my C3.


----------



## peter123

Podster said:


> I can't really hear a difference myself, it's a little smaller than the NX2 and I imagine that is because there is no DAC section required. Casing is thicker I believe as well. Can't lose with either IMO, got the NX1s in silver this time and have it strappes to my C3.



How's battery life on the 1s compared to the original 1?


----------



## Podster

Excellent Peter, IMHO one of the strengths of the Topping portables. Now mind you I only have something close to 37 hours off and on but it's still on my original full charge! Like my original 1 and 2 their posted run time is conservative but remember I don't run anything wide open.


----------



## peter123

Podster said:


> Excellent Peter, IMHO one of the strengths of the Topping portables. Now mind you I only have something close to 37 hours off and on but it's still on my original full charge! Like my original 1 and 2 their posted run time is conservative but remember I don't run anything wide open.



Thanks Tim!


----------



## RyanM

peter123 said:


> Tbh I find the DAC section in the NX2 to be  be pretty underwhelming, maybe others have found the same??



I agree, the DAC sounds much worse than any source DAC I use with the NX2. This includes all the iPhones and I devices (which I suppose makes sense) and the Dell XPS 13 laptop. Most definitely the AP60 MKii which is far and away the best of my devices in terms of sound quality. The DAC onboard for the NX2 has zero oomph and presents a very thin and clinical sound with an unimpressive stage. If that’s anyone’s cup of tea, I’m not trying to judge however, but I prefer a more musical sound with layering and separation, etc.


----------



## peter123

RyanM said:


> I agree, the DAC sounds much worse than any source DAC I use with the NX2. This includes all the iPhones and I devices (which I suppose makes sense) and the Dell XPS 13 laptop. Most definitely the AP60 MKii which is far and away the best of my devices in terms of sound quality. The DAC onboard for the NX2 has zero oomph and presents a very thin and clinical sound with an unimpressive stage. If that’s anyone’s cup of tea, I’m not trying to judge however, but I prefer a more musical sound with layering and separation, etc.



Yes, this is exactly my experience as well.


----------



## Weebs

So is the verdict to go with the NX1s since it is an "improved" version of their portable headphone amp and the DAC in the NX2 I probably won't see improvement over my iPhone 6S DAC?


----------



## Podster

Wish I could tell you if this:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/toppin...ontent=1510134357867.966348267167187171151963

Has an improved DAC section over the previous  non "s" version like the EMI/RFI was improved in the NX1s over the original NX1 but I don't have it in hand yet!


----------



## DjBobby

Podster said:


> Wish I could tell you if this:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topping-nx2s-dac-amp?1=1&utm_placement=1&referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_campaign=Automated Daily Promotional 2017-11-08&utm_source=SparkPost&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional&utm_content=1510134357867.966348267167187171151963
> 
> Has an improved DAC section over the previous  non "s" version like the EMI/RFI was improved in the NX1s over the original NX1 but I don't have it in hand yet!


NX2 uses TI PCM2704
NX2s uses TI PCM5101a
So it's newer and better chip, but still a lower budget one.


----------



## Podster

DjBobby said:


> NX2 uses TI PCM2704
> NX2s uses TI PCM5101a
> So it's newer and better chip, but still a lower budget one.



Lower budget is not always the lesser, always the synergy between that chip and the device that feeds it Of course IMO nothing beats a well done file


----------



## bsoplinger

Over in the NX1S thread there's a post mentioning that the coupling capacitors are undersized and that simply bridging them will restore a flat sub bass response. With the trade-off of risking passing a direct DC (0 Hz) signal through the amp and potentially damaging the attached earphones. Does the amp section of the NX2S have a similar design and reduced sub bass also? 

Hopefully I'm correctly posting the link to the NX1S post describing this:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/top...ressions-thread.696825/page-138#post-13708400


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Dec 27, 2017)

So I had the choice between the new Topping NX2s and FiiO Q1 2nd gen. I went for the FiiO which is like £30 more expensive, hopefully I made the right choice.


----------



## bsoplinger

I spent $65 for the NX2s and $72 for the Q1 mark 2 and find them to be comparable. The balanced output on the Fiio is nice but isn't a huge difference from a single ended output other than the extra power it provides.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Dec 28, 2017)

bsoplinger said:


> I spent $65 for the NX2s and $72 for the Q1 mark 2 and find them to be comparable. The balanced output on the Fiio is nice but isn't a huge difference from a single ended output other than the extra power it provides.



Ah would have been nice to hear them side by side but oh well, I ended up getting the FiiO Q1 2nd gen since I have a good history with FiiO products... even if I don't really care much for the balanced output, Apple certification or DSD but hey.


----------



## DjBobby

Lifted Andreas said:


> Ah would have been nice to hear them side by side but oh well, I ended up getting the FiiO Q1 2nd gen since I have a good history with FiiO products... even if I don't really care much for the balanced output, Apple certification or DSD but hey.


I have the NX2 1st gen and the FiiO Q1 1st gen. Q1 is miles away from NX2.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

DjBobby said:


> I have the NX2 1st gen and the FiiO Q1 1st gen. Q1 is miles away from NX2.



Yeah I figured that might be the case. I guess FiiO is still king in budget audio DAC/AMP solutions.


----------



## Mellowship

DjBobby said:


> I have the NX2 1st gen and the FiiO Q1 1st gen. Q1 is miles away from NX2.


Miles away like what? I figure Q1 is miles behind NX2


----------



## bsoplinger

I was trying to decide if that meant that the Fiio was so much better or worse than the Topping myself. To me there are differences but some are better with the Q1 mk2 and others NX2s.


----------



## DjBobby

Mellowship said:


> Miles away like what? I figure Q1 is miles behind NX2


Q1 has low and high gain, NX2 not. 
Q1 has bass boost, NX2 not. 
Q1 delivers 190mw on 32 ohm, NX2 100mw. 
Q1 has much newer dac capable of 24/192, NX2 is only 16 bit/48khz. 
Q1 is ruler flat, while the main problem of NX2 is massive treble roll off. You can see the graph here: http://headflux.de/rmaa-topping-nx2/
NX2 can work well with bright and harsh headphones, mellowing their treble. But at the end of the day Q1 is a more serious device


----------



## Mellowship

DjBobby said:


> Q1 has low and high gain, NX2 not.
> Q1 has bass boost, NX2 not.
> Q1 delivers 190mw on 32 ohm, NX2 100mw.
> Q1 has much newer dac capable of 24/192, NX2 is only 16 bit/48khz.
> ...


Thank you for making it clear! (By the way I was joking in my latest post)

FiiO products are built to great standards. 

I was suspicious about the treble roll off on the NX2, as I use it mainly with the KZ ZS5 (great combo) and they don't sound too bright as they do directly from my FiiO x3ii. The graph you linked just made it clear. I wouldn't call the roll off massive, but it's audible for sure.


----------



## maheeinfy

So my NX2s gives error when connected to iPhone that it draws too much power. Is there a way to make it work?


----------



## handwander

DjBobby said:


> Q1 has low and high gain, NX2 not.
> Q1 has bass boost, NX2 not.
> Q1 delivers 190mw on 32 ohm, NX2 100mw.
> Q1 has much newer dac capable of 24/192, NX2 is only 16 bit/48khz.
> ...



Anyone happen to know if any of these are remedied with the NX2s?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

handwander said:


> Anyone happen to know if any of these are remedied with the NX2s?



I doubt it, I would still recommend the Q1 or Q1ii instead.

Or if you want Bluetooth then the Radsone EarStudio.


----------



## handwander

Lifted Andreas said:


> I doubt it, I would still recommend the Q1 or Q1ii instead.
> 
> Or if you want Bluetooth then the Radsone EarStudio.


No BT required but the I like the es100 form factor. And yeah the fiio q1 does seem to be the "safest" option in the price range, though there are similar priced things with a similar footprint from topping or xduoo.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

handwander said:


> No BT required but the I like the es100 form factor. And yeah the fiio q1 does seem to be the "safest" option in the price range, though there are similar priced things with a similar footprint from topping or xduoo.



Well if you dont need BT or a volume control for example you could always go the Dragonfly route or Cyrus SoundKey or Meridian Explorer 2. Up to you really, depends what sound signature you're looking for.


----------



## shahkhan

Plz suggest a dark sounding dac, amp for Msr7.


----------



## Mellowship

shahkhan said:


> Plz suggest a dark sounding dac, amp for Msr7.


Not quite "dark", but on the "warmer" side, solutions with Wolfson DAC tend to be what you seem to be looking for.


----------



## shahkhan

Wolfson dac are old enough to be used these days.


----------



## Mellowship

shahkhan said:


> Wolfson dac are old enough to be used these days.


Hum, Phillips TDA 14 bit DACs, so.


----------

